# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  2 Μετασχηματιστες παραλληλα θα εχω προβλημα?

## mralex1111

Γεια χαρα σε ολα τα παιδια. Εχω εναν ενισχυτη που δουλευει στα 2Χ15 volt  AC πριν την ανορθωση. ο κατασκευαστης προτεινει 2Χ15 AC 8 ampere.Eγω  εχω 2 Μετασχηματιστες 2Χ15 των 4 ampere, αν τους βαλω παραλληλα λογικα  θα εχω 2Χ15 - 8 ampere. Ειναι ασφαλες να το κανω?(Δεν εχει τυχει να το  ξανακανω, αλλα παντα υπαρχει η πρωτη φορα) Ευχαριστω για τoν  πληροφοριοδοτη που θα με κατατοπησει.

----------


## -nikos-

> Γεια χαρα σε ολα τα παιδια. Εχω εναν ενισχυτη που δουλευει στα 2Χ15 volt AC πριν την ανορθωση. ο κατασκευαστης προτεινει 2Χ15 AC 8 ampere.Eγω εχω 2 Μετασχηματιστες 2Χ15 των 4 ampere, αν τους βαλω παραλληλα λογικα θα εχω 2Χ15 - 8 ampere. Ειναι ασφαλες να το κανω?(Δεν εχει τυχει να το ξανακανω, αλλα παντα υπαρχει η πρωτη φορα) Ευχαριστω για τoν πληροφοριοδοτη που θα με κατατοπησει.



εδω εχω ενα σχεδιο που συνδεουν δυο μετασχηματιστες παραλληλα
μπορει να σε βοηθησει στην συνδεσμολογεια.
τροφωδοτικο σταθ&#949.jpg

----------


## JOUN

O φιλος προφανως ρωταει αν μπορει να παραλληλισει τα δευτερευοντα,τα πρωτευοντα εννοειται οτι παραλληλιζονται.
Λοιπον:Μπορεις αλλα οχι οπως ναναι, πρεπει να δωσεις προσοχη στην φορα των τυλιγματων.Βαλε τους Μ/Σ μπροστα σου και συνδεσε την αριστερη επαφη του ενος μετην αριστερη του αλλου,την μεσαι με την μεσαια και την δεξιαμε την δεξια..
Προσοχη:Το ιδιο πρεπει να γινει με τα πρωτευοντα δηλ. αριστερη επαφη με αριστερη επαφη κα δεξια με δεξια.
Μολις το βαλεις στην ταση ΑΜΕΣΩΣ μετρησε τασεις στα δευτερευοντα,αν δεν εκανες κανενα λαθος πρεπει να εχεις παλι 2*15 αν καπου σου δειξει περιπου μηδεν, ξαναελεγξετα.

----------


## KOKAR

αυτο που λες γίνετε αλλά θα πρέπει να δώσεις μεγάλη προσοχή στην "φαση" των τυλιγμάτων και στο πρωτεύων και στο δευτερεύων

----------


## p.gabr

ακομα και  ακριβως οι ιδιοι να ειναι δεν συνισταται ο παραλληλισμος μ/τ για λογους ευνοητους
γειωσε τις μεσαιες λυψεις και με κυκλωμα διπλης ανορθωσης (μια διοδο στην πανω μερια και μια στην κατω σε καθε μ/τ) και στειλ το στον πυκνωτη

----------


## SV1JRT

Οπως πολύ σωστά είπαν ολα τα παιδια προηγουμένος, γίνετε, αλλα θέλει προσοχή στην φάση.
Για να το αποφύγεις αυτό και να μήν συμβει κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα, μπορείς να παραληλίσεις τους μετασχηματηστές ΜΕΤΑ την ανορθωση, όπως δίχνει το σχέδιο του Νίκου. Αυτός είναι και ο πιο σωστός τρόπος.

----------


## aris285

> ακομα και  ακριβως οι ιδιοι να ειναι δεν συνισταται ο παραλληλισμος μ/τ για λογους ευνοητους
> γειωσε τις μεσαιες λυψεις και με κυκλωμα διπλης ανορθωσης (μια διοδο στην πανω μερια και μια στην κατω σε καθε μ/τ) και στειλ το στον πυκνωτη



Το πιο σωστο ειναι αυτο.
Μην κανεις τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## hiland

Αν ειναι στερεοφωνικος ο ενισχυτης που θα τροφοδοτησεις ,φτιαξε καλυτερα δυο ξεχωριστα τροφοδοτικα ,ενα για καθε καναλι.

----------


## JOUN

Ολα αυτα που ειπατε ειναι σωστα και συμφωνω απολυτα αλλα πρεπει να κανεις διαφορες μετατροπες.Με λιγη προσοχη γινεται ανετα ο παραλληλισμος,το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες..

----------


## Acinonyx

@JOUN, μέτρα AC ρεύμα σε ένα κόμβο. Θα δεις ότι κυκλοφορεί μόνιμα ένα ρεύμα μεταξύ τους. Οι μετασχηματιστές δε μπορεί να είναι απόλυτα ίδιοι.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι. Να ήτανε δυο τυλίγματα του ίδιου μ/ς εντάξει. Εδώ είναι δυο διαφορετικοί μ/ς. Πόσο ίδιοι να είναι; Με δυο ξεχωριστές γέφυρες ανόρθωσης λύνεται το πρόβλημα.

----------


## mralex1111

Κατ'αρχας θελω να ευχαριτησω ολους σας για το ενδιαφερον που δειξατε... ταχυτατοι !!!
Ενωσα τους 2 μετασχηματισταδες στους αντιστοιχους δευτερευοντες ακροδεκτες (παραλληλα) εφ'οσον ειναι και οι 2 ομοιοι και συνεργαστηκαν αψογα.
Aφου τους αφησα για ωρα να δουλεψουν, ειχαν ιδια θερμοκρασια και οι 2 (χλιαρη)
πραγμα που δειχνει οτι ο καθ'ενας αναλαβε την ευθυνη που του ανεθεσα! Πετυχημενος ο γαμος!!!(Μηπως απ'το ζευγαρωμα προκυψει και κανενα μωρο μετασχηματιστακι ???)
Τα Volt εξακολουθουν να ειναι 2Χ15 αλλα τωρα εχω 8 Ampere για να χορταινει ο ενισχυτης.
POWER TO FORUM ΜΑΣ!

----------


## JOUN

ΝΑΙ Ε;; Εχει κανενας να προσθεσει τιποτα;

----------


## spiroscfu

Έτυχε δεν πέτυχε!!

----------


## JOUN

Kαντο και εσυ Σπυρο αν δεν πιστευεις..Δυο Μ/Σ ιδιοι με παραλληλα και ομοφασικα ολα τα τυλιγματα τους..
Τυχον διαφορες οφειλομενες σε κατασκευαστικες ατελειες ειναι αμελητεες..

----------


## mralex1111

Αγαπητε Σπυρο.το...ετυχε να το δεχθω. το ...δεν πετυχε πως να το δεχθω εφ'οσον δουλευει αψογα? το τολμημα μετα την επιτυχια δεν επιβραβευεται?

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που εννοεί ο Σπύρος είναι ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα το επιχειρήσεις με 2 άλλους μ/ς μπορεί να μην πετύχει.

----------

spiroscfu (26-07-11)

----------


## JOUN

Ειπαμε με δυο ομοιους Μ/Σ. Οχι απλως με ιδια ταση και  ιδιο ρευμα, ομοιους.Τον ιδιο Μ/Σ αγορασμενο δυο φορες ,μονο ετσι δουλευει..

----------


## Danza

Απλά μόνο να συνδέσεις ίδια τα τυλίγματα στο πρωτεύον και στο δευτερεύον! Καλή πατέντα δεν το ήξερα οτι μπορεί να γίνει με ΟΜΟΙΟΥΣ μετασχηματιστές!

----------


## p.gabr

Αγαπητοι φιλοι δεν λεμε οτι δεν θα δουλεψει
λεμε ποιο ειναι το σωστο
Εαν τωρα εσυ λυπασαι δυο διοδους κανε οτι θες
Ευχαριστω

----------


## -nikos-

> Κατ'αρχας θελω να ευχαριτησω ολους σας για το ενδιαφερον που δειξατε... ταχυτατοι !!!
> Ενωσα τους 2 μετασχηματισταδες στους αντιστοιχους δευτερευοντες ακροδεκτες (παραλληλα) εφ'οσον ειναι και οι 2 ομοιοι και συνεργαστηκαν αψογα.
> Aφου τους αφησα για ωρα να δουλεψουν, ειχαν ιδια θερμοκρασια και οι 2 (χλιαρη)
> πραγμα που δειχνει οτι ο καθ'ενας αναλαβε την ευθυνη που του ανεθεσα! Πετυχημενος ο γαμος!!!(Μηπως απ'το ζευγαρωμα προκυψει και κανενα μωρο μετασχηματιστακι ???)
> Τα Volt εξακολουθουν να ειναι 2Χ15 αλλα τωρα εχω 8 Ampere για να χορταινει ο ενισχυτης.
> POWER TO FORUM ΜΑΣ!



καλυτερα να κανης ξεχωριστη ανωρθοση στον καθε ενα,,,
μπορει να δουλευει σωστα στο πολυμετρο αλλα οταν αρχισει να τραβαει
ο ενισχητης δεν θα ειναι σωστη η τροφωδοσια
στο κατω κατω ποσο κανει μια γεφυρα ακομα ???

----------


## spiroscfu

> Kαντο και εσυ Σπυρο αν δεν πιστευεις..Δυο Μ/Σ ιδιοι με παραλληλα και ομοφασικα ολα τα τυλιγματα τους..
> Τυχον διαφορες οφειλομενες σε κατασκευαστικες ατελειες ειναι αμελητεες..



Μην το λες Γιώργο και ένα ή μισό βολτ δεν το θεωρείς αμελητέο.

----------


## JOUN

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι αμελητεο αλλα εγω λεω οτι μιλαμε για πολυ λιγοτερο.Προσωπικα εχω παραλληλησει Μ/Σ σε εγκατασταση με σποτ 12βολτα τουλαχιστον καμμια 15αρια φορες χωρις ποτε να δημιουργηθει προβλημα.Θα μου πεις εδω μιλαμε για ενισχυτη..Ωραια αλλα κοιταμε αν θα εχουν προβλημα οι Μ/Σ οχι ο ενισχυτης..
Σ'εμενα παντως δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα..

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν συνδέσεις δυο μπαταρίες παράλληλα που η μια είναι 1,5V ενώ η άλλη 1,3V(πεσμένη), τότε αυτή τον 1,3 θα συμπεριφέρεται και σαν φορτίο και έτσι η μια(1,5V) θα δίνει περισσότερο ρεύμα μέχρι καταναλώνοντας τα mAh της να φτάσει την τιμή σε βολτ της πεσμένης, εδώ το πρόβλημά είναι πως η ενέργεια από της μπαταρίες θα πέσει ποιο γρήγορα.

Στους μ/σ έχουμε συνέχεια την ίδια τάση εξόδου (εννοείτε ανάλογα με το φορτίο).

----------


## selectronic

Καλησπέρα.

  Κάποια στιγμή στο τέλος της εβδομάδας θέλω κι εγώ να κάνω κάτι τέστ με μετ/στες με τα δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά όμως. Όταν το κάνω θα ανοίξω ένα θέμα και θα ανεβάσω και τις διάφορες μετρήσεις, που συμπεριλαμβάνουν και μερικές από τις πιο πάνω…

----------


## mralex1111

Παιδια εγω νομιζω οτι σε τελικο ενισχυτη δεν εχουμε μια απολυτα σταθερη ταση και ενταση
ως αναφορα στο μισο και 1 βολτ δεδομενου οτι η μουσικη δεν ειναι σταθερο σημα 
και οι αυξομειωσεις της ειναι συνεχως μεταβαλομενες βασει του ηχητικου σηματος 
και εφ'οσον ειναι -στερεο- σημαινει οτι εχουμε 2 διαφορετικους ενισχυτες οπου δεν ενισχυουν ακριβως τα ιδια σηματα,
παντα εχουν καποιες μικροδιαφορες εξου και ο στερεοφωνικος ηχος. 
Οταν γκαζωνει πιθανοτατα βλεπουμε και καποιες μικρες στιγμιαιες βυθησεις στην ταση (στα peak),
οποτε εγω θεωρω αυτες τις μικρομεταβολες αμελητεες σημειωση. δε μιλαω για ταση ηρεμιας βεβαια!
Αν σκεφτομαι λαθος διορθωστε με.

----------


## JOUN

> Αν συνδέσεις δυο μπαταρίες παράλληλα που η μια είναι 1,5V ενώ η άλλη 1,3V(πεσμένη), τότε αυτή τον 1,3 θα συμπεριφέρεται και σαν φορτίο και έτσι η μια(1,5V) θα δίνει περισσότερο ρεύμα μέχρι καταναλώνοντας τα mAh της να φτάσει την τιμή σε βολτ της πεσμένης, εδώ το πρόβλημά είναι πως η ενέργεια από της μπαταρίες θα πέσει ποιο γρήγορα.
> 
> Στους μ/σ έχουμε συνέχεια την ίδια τάση εξόδου (εννοείτε ανάλογα με το φορτίο).



Δεν καταλαβα,το εγραψες αυτο επειδη συμφωνεις μαζι μου  η κανω λαθος;

----------


## selectronic

> Παιδια εγω νομιζω οτι σε τελικο ενισχυτη δεν εχουμε μια απολυτα σταθερη ταση και ενταση
> ως αναφορα στο μισο και 1 βολτ δεδομενου οτι η μουσικη δεν ειναι σταθερο σημα 
> και οι αυξομειωσεις της ειναι συνεχως μεταβαλομενες βασει του ηχητικου σηματος 
> και εφ'οσον ειναι -στερεο- σημαινει οτι εχουμε 2 διαφορετικους ενισχυτες οπου δεν ενισχυουν ακριβως τα ιδια σηματα,
> παντα εχουν καποιες μικροδιαφορες εξου και ο στερεοφωνικος ηχος. 
> Οταν γκαζωνει πιθανοτατα βλεπουμε και καποιες μικρες στιγμιαιες βυθησεις στην ταση (στα peak),
> οποτε εγω θεωρω αυτες τις μικρομεταβολες αμελητεες σημειωση. δε μιλαω για ταση ηρεμιας βεβαια!
> Αν σκεφτομαι λαθος διορθωστε με.



  Συμφωνώ με την λογική αυτή, ότι δηλαδή όταν παίζουμε μουσική τα δύο κανάλια έχουν ανόμοια μεταξύ τους σήματα, και άρα ενισχυτής και τροφοδοτικό «βλέπουν» ανόμοια φορτία κάθε στιγμή.

  Εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να μετρήσω με dummy loads τι «χασούρα» έχεις από άποψη ρεύματος λόγο ανόμοιων μετ/στων. Έχω δύο ζευγάρια 24βόλτους τοροειδείς διαφορετικών VA και θα (προσπαθήσω) να μετρήσω τι γίνεται με και χωρίς φορίο. Δυστυχώς έχω μόνο ένα πολύμετρο, αλλά κάτι θα κάνω.

----------


## mralex1111

Ναι φιλε Γιωργο ειναι προφανες οτι συμφωνω με την αποψη σου αλλωστε διαβαζοντας την...εκθεση μου αυτο βγαινει. Νομιζω οτι το σκεπτικο μου εχει μια λογικη.
Οσο για το πειραμα του Γιαννη δεν φανταζομαι τι καυγας θα πεσει με τους 2 ανομοιους σε VA ΜΣ θα με ενδιεφερε ομως να το μαθω (Μηπως ξελιγωνεται ο μικρος ΜΣ στη προσπαθεια να καλυψει τα VA του μεγαλου?)

----------


## JOUN

Kαι που να δεις να συγχρονιζεις και να κομπλαρεις γεννητρια με το δικτυο..

----------


## selectronic

Όλοι ξέρουν ότι αν συνδέσεις μία φορτισμένη και μία άδεια μπαταρία μαζί, η πρώτη θα αρχίσει να «φορτίζει» την δεύτερη.

  Το θέμα για εμένα που θέλω να κάνω το εξής:
3 - Double MT - Double BR.JPG

  είναι τι «πρόβλημα» θα έχει το κύκλωμα από ρεύματα μεταξύ των δύο μετ/στων λόγο των μικρό-διαφορών τους. Και τελικά πόση είναι αυτή η διαφορά (μεταξύ δύο ίδιων μετ/στών από το ράφι) και τι επιπτώσεις έχει αυτό την κατανάλωση και γενική συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος?

----------


## JOUN

Στο κυκλωμα που δειχνεις για συμμετρικη τροφοδοσια δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα..

----------


## mralex1111

Α! Καλα! εσυ μιλας για μεγαλα καραβια με φουρτουνες!

----------


## spiroscfu

> Δεν καταλαβα,το εγραψες αυτο επειδη συμφωνεις μαζι μου  η κανω λαθος;



Επειδής διαφωνώ, το συνεχίζω για να μπεις στο πνεύμα μου. 

Στους μ/σ έχουμε συνέχεια την ίδια τάση εξόδου (εννοείτε ανάλογα με το φορτίο) και έτσι αν οι τάσεις από τα δύο δευτερεύων δεν είναι ακριβώς πανομοιότυπες, ο μ/σ με την μεγαλύτερη τάση ή ισχύς εξόδου τότε θα βλέπει σαν φορτίο των μικρότερο (με τιμή φορτίου την z του μικρότερου μ/σ 24/4=6Ω)

----------


## JOUN

Ποιος μεγαλυτερος η μικροτερος Μ/Σ αφου ειναι ιδιοι..Τυχον mV διαφορες δεν μπορουν να δημιουργησουν προβλημα..
Και ξαναλεω: Εγω το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες χωρις κανενα προβλημα..(ακομα δουλευουν).
Ο φιλος που ανοιξε το θεμα το εκανε και δεν ειχε προβλημα..
Το εκανε καποιος αλλος και ειχε προβλημα;Αν ναι ποιο;

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα είναι για παραλληλισμό των δευτερεύων στην σε σειρά συνδέσει δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## selectronic

> Γιάννη τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα είναι για παραλληλισμό των δευτερεύων στην σε σειρά συνδέσει δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια προβλήματα.



  Ναι το ξέρω.
  Απλώς αν είναι να στήσω το κύκλωμα, να φτιάξω δηλαδή σκόρπιο ένα τροφοδοτικό στον πάγκο και να παίρνω μετρήσεις, τότε κάνω και μία δοκιμή με τα δευτερεύοντα παράλληλα να δώ τι παίζει.  :Smile: 

  Edit:
  Εγώ θέλω να μετρήσω άλλα πράγματα στο δικό μου κύκλωμα, τι ρεύματα τραβάει με φορτίο, να δώ αν είναι καλύτερα soft start με PTC ή με αντιστάσεις, να δώ πόσο καλή εξομάλυνση κάνουν οι πυκνωτές, κτλ.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ποιος μεγαλυτερος η μικροτερος Μ/Σ αφου ειναι ιδιοι..Τυχον mV διαφορες δεν μπορουν να δημιουργησουν προβλημα..
> Και ξαναλεω: Εγω το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες χωρις κανενα προβλημα..(ακομα δουλευουν).
> Ο φιλος που ανοιξε το θεμα το εκανε και δεν ειχε προβλημα..
> Το εκανε καποιος αλλος και ειχε προβλημα;Αν ναι ποιο;



Επειδή συμφωνώ με το παρακάτω, αν θέλεις όμως διάβασε και αυτό  http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-.../pdfs/1_14.pdf 




> Αγαπητοι φιλοι δεν λεμε οτι δεν θα δουλεψει
> λεμε ποιο ειναι το σωστο
> Εαν τωρα εσυ λυπασαι δυο διοδους κανε οτι θες
> Ευχαριστω



Επίσης νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να βρεις πραγματικά πανομοιότυπους μ/σ και ίδιοι να είναι.

----------


## selectronic

> Επειδή συμφωνώ με το παρακάτω, αν θέλεις όμως διάβασε και αυτό  http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-.../pdfs/1_14.pdf



  Καλό το pdf, αν και αυτός στους παράλληλους μετ/στες βάζει διόδους στην έξοδο.

  Γενικά και εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα (πρακτικά) με το να συνδέσεις έτσι 2 *ίδιους* (εννοώντας ίδια «ανταλλακτικά», ίδιο part number) μετ/στες. Νομίζω ότι θα δουλέψει εντάξει. Τώρα να πάρεις δύο *διαφορετικούς* μετ/στες με *ίδια χαρακτηριστικά* (πχ 220V in, 24V out, 100VA) δεν θα το συνιστούσα. Και πάλι μάλλον θα δουλέψει αλλά για το αν είναι καλό για 20 χρόνια δεν θα το ήξερα στα σίγουρα…

----------


## selectronic

Δεν ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει πως θα βρούμε τι ρεύμα θα υπάρχει μεταξύ δύο ανόμοιων μετ/στών αν η διαφορά είναι 80mV ή 700mV? :Rolleyes: 

  Και μετά θα μείνει μόνο να βρεθεί πόσο πραγματικά διαφορετικοί είναι μεταξύ τους δύο «ίδιοι» μετ/στες…

----------


## JOUN

> Καλό το pdf, αν και αυτός στους παράλληλους μετ/στες βάζει διόδους στην έξοδο.
> 
>   Γενικά και εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα (πρακτικά) με το να συνδέσεις έτσι 2 *ίδιους* (εννοώντας ίδια «ανταλλακτικά», ίδιο part number) μετ/στες. Νομίζω ότι θα δουλέψει εντάξει. Τώρα να πάρεις δύο *διαφορετικούς* μετ/στες με *ίδια χαρακτηριστικά* (πχ 220V in, 24V out, 100VA) δεν θα το συνιστούσα. Και πάλι μάλλον θα δουλέψει αλλά για το αν είναι καλό για 20 χρόνια δεν θα το ήξερα στα σίγουρα…



Γιαννη αυτο ακριβως ειπα στο μυνημα #18 αλλα μαλλον κανενας δεν διαβαζει τι γραφει ο αλλος..
Edit: Βρηκα σημειωσεις παρομοιες με αυτες που ειχα στην σχολη:http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&source...ετασχηματιστες παραλληλοι&ei=SwQvTpmOLc2VOoTtiH8&usg=AFQjCNHKzut_  zL6cw3D83uBhX117mBkJMw&sig2=qLX9N-t7p82_2r5VNcPWLQ&cad=rjt  
οποιος θελει ας διαβασει στην σελιδα 23 για μια πιο αναλυτικη εξηγηση..

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ πάντως έχω δύο 24-0-24 600VA 
24-0-24 x2 600VA.jpg

  Δύο 0-24 200VA toroid
0-24 x2 200VA.jpg

  Και άλλους δύο μικρότερους τοροειδείς 0-24. Θα δώ και τι μπορώ να φτιάξω για φορτίο και θα πάρω κάποιες μετρήσεις όταν μπορέσω.

----------


## JOUN

Ωραιος!! Για τετοιους Μ/Σ μιλαμε..

----------


## JOUN

> Καλό το pdf, αν και αυτός στους παράλληλους μετ/στες βάζει διόδους στην έξοδο.



Γιαννη δεν ειναι διοδοι, η κατευθυνση των ρευματων ειναι..

----------

selectronic (28-07-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Και για φορτίο τη σκέφτεσαι να φτιάξεις.

----------


## selectronic

Κοίτα, για τους toroids στην φωτό (200VA με εξόδους 0-24@8,3A +  0-10@1A), για να τραβήξουμε 6A, θέλουμε αντίσταση 4Ω (στην έξοδο 0-24 πάντα). Για να τον υπερφορτώσουμε στα 9,5A θέλουμε αντίσταση 2,5Ω. 

  Κάτι θα βρώ, θα αρχίσω να μετράω με το ομώμετρο θερμάστρες, πιστολάκια, σίδερα, τοστιέρες, δεν μπορεί, κάπου θα βρω 5-10 ωμ!

  Αν όχι, μάλλον θα πάρω μερικές βατικές…

----------


## selectronic

Κάτι dummy loads που είναι για κεραίες (50Ω) που έχω στα ~100W κάνουν? 
100W.jpg
Ξέρει κανείς τι αντίσταση έχουν (καθαρά ωμικά φορτία είναι φαντάζομαι ε)?

----------


## JOUN

50 ωμ ειναι δεν κανουν..
Το μεγαλυτερο φορτιο που ξερω ειναι η αντισταση του θερμοσιφωνα που μετρημενα σε DC ειναι 13-14 ωμ αν θυμαμαι καλα,σε AC ειναι ακομη μεγαλυτερη αρα δεν κανει..Μονο αν εχεις αρκετα σποτακια 12βολτα και κανεις μια διαταξη ανα δυο σε σειρα(=24V) και μετα αρκετες τετοιες δυαδες παραλληλες νομιζω θα κανεις δουλεια.

----------


## selectronic

Ε όχι, δεν αξίζει. Θα πάω να πάρω τίποτα βατικές, θα κάνω κανένα υπολογισμό για τα Ωμ…

----------


## KOKAR

εγω στο παρακάτω λινκ εχω χρησιμοποιήσει 2 Μ/Τ torodial σε παράλληλη διάταξη και αυτό γιατί ειχα περιορισμό στο ύψος του κουτιου

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...350#post451350

----------


## JOUN

> Ε όχι, δεν αξίζει. Θα πάω να πάρω τίποτα βατικές, θα κάνω κανένα υπολογισμό για τα Ωμ…



Σκεψου ομως οτι για να φορτωσεις τον Μ/Σ στα 200 VA που ειναι το ονομαστικο του φορτιο πρεπει οι αντιστασεις να ειναι και αυτες 200VA(τα VA επειδη οι αντιστασεις αυτες ειναι τυλιγμενη χρωμιονικελινη και μιλαμε για AC)

----------


## JOUN

> εγω στο παρακάτω λινκ εχω χρησιμοποιήσει 2 Μ/Τ torodial σε παράλληλη διάταξη και αυτό γιατί ειχα περιορισμό στο ύψος του κουτιου
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...350#post451350



Kωστα φανταζομαι οτι ουτε ανατιναχτηκε τιποτε ουτε καηκε κανενας ενισχυτης ετσι; Εχει ποσα μυνηματα που λεω οτι φαγαμε τα χρονια μας στην σχολη(τροπος του λεγειν)  με τον παραλληλισμο μετασχηματιστων αλλα τιποτα..

----------


## selectronic

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτάσει τα 200W το φορτίο! Σιγά μην δώσω 30-40 ευρώ σε αντιστάσεις για να κάνω δοκιμή!

  Όχι φίλε μου, θα είναι καμιά 40αριά βατ, κάπου εκεί μάλλον.
   Εδώ για δοκιμή στο 48V 2KW τροφοδοτικό έβαζα *μία* 2Ω στα 20W (24A φορτίο). Βέβαια με το που έβλεπα την ένδειξη στο πολύμετρο, περίμενα και 1-2 ακόμη να ξέρω ότι δεν κάνει μπαμ μετά, και το έβγαζα από την πρίζα. Και η αντίσταση έκανε το 25-225 βαθμοί σε 3,5 δευτερόλεπτα… Οι κλασσικές άσπρες έτσι, όχι οι καλές που βιδώνουν σε ψύκτρα:
Dale 50W resistor.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Αυτο λεω αν εχεις κανενα ηλεκτρικο καλοριφερ βαλε ολες τις αντιστασεις στο φουλ και μετρησε το συνολικα ποσα ωμ ειναι..

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα κάνω μια <φωναχτή> σκέψη ελπίζω να είναι και σωστή για να αποδειχτούν τα γραφόμενα μου.
Ας  πούμε πως έχουμε δύο ίδιους μ/σ 24V/5A που η διαφορά τους είναι 50mV ή  κάποια mW (μικρότερη ένταση) και τους συνδέσουμε παράλληλα.
Τότε  χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο θα έχουμε μια κατανάλωση που θα είναι η διαφορά  τάσης των δύο τυλιγμάτων (24-23,95=50mV) προς την αντίσταση του αγωγού  που τα συνδέει (ας πούμε 10mΩ) δηλ. 

Αν είναι λάθος μην βαράτε :Rolleyes: , πέστε μου γιατί.

----------


## selectronic

Το μόνο που θέλω είναι μερικές (4 ή 8  10Ω/20W αντιστάσεις…
  2x10Ω/20W = 5Ω/40W (δύο αντιστάσεις)
  2x5Ω/40W = 2,5Ω/80W (τέσσερις αντιστάσεις)

  Για 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα για να δω μετρήσεις, αρκούνε (πιστεύω :Unsure: )

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα πραγματα είναι απλά. Πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα. Ο άνθωπος ρώτησε αν μπορεί να συνδέσει  δύο μ/σ παράλληλα. Γίνεται όπως και να τους συνδέσεις, γιατί Η ΕΝΑΛΛΑΣΣΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. Ούτε έχει σημασία η φορά των τυλιγμάτων. Έχω κατασκευάσει ένα τροφοδοτικό ΥΤ και έχω βάλει μ/σ υψηλής  δύο παράλληλα γιατί ο ένας ερχόταν μεγάλος και για να μοιράσω το βάρος στο κουτί. Οι μ/σ όμως είναι ίδιοι 1400 βολτ/500μιλλΑ. Με τους δύο παράλληλα έχω εναλλ. 1400/1Α και με διπλασιασμό πήρα 2Χ1400=2800Χ1,414=..../0,5Α τάση χωρίς φορτίο

----------


## spiroscfu

> Τα πραγματα είναι απλά. Πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα. Ο άνθωπος ρώτησε αν μπορεί να συνδέσει  δύο μ/σ παράλληλα. Γίνεται όπως και να τους συνδέσεις, γιατί Η ΕΝΑΛΛΑΣΣΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. Ούτε έχει σημασία η φορά των τυλιγμάτων.



Ποιος στα είπε αυτά ή που τα άκουσες.

----------


## JOUN

> Τα πραγματα είναι απλά. Πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα. Ο άνθωπος ρώτησε αν μπορεί να συνδέσει δύο μ/σ παράλληλα. Γίνεται όπως και να τους συνδέσεις, γιατί Η ΕΝΑΛΛΑΣΣΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. Ούτε έχει σημασία η φορά των τυλιγμάτων. Έχω κατασκευάσει ένα τροφοδοτικό ΥΤ και έχω βάλει μ/σ υψηλής δύο παράλληλα γιατί ο ένας ερχόταν μεγάλος και για να μοιράσω το βάρος στο κουτί. Οι μ/σ όμως είναι ίδιοι 1400 βολτ/500μιλλΑ. Με τους δύο παράλληλα έχω εναλλ. 1400/1Α και με διπλασιασμό πήρα 2Χ1400=2800Χ1,414=..../0,5Α τάση χωρίς φορτίο



Eισαι τυχερος που τυχαια τους εβαλες ομοφασικα..Αν τους εβαζες αναποδα να δεις τι θα γινοταν με δυο τυλιγματα 1400V συνδεμενα με 180 μοιρες διαφορα ..

----------


## -nikos-

> Κατ'αρχας θελω να ευχαριτησω ολους σας για το ενδιαφερον που δειξατε... ταχυτατοι !!!
> Ενωσα τους 2 μετασχηματισταδες στους αντιστοιχους δευτερευοντες ακροδεκτες (παραλληλα) εφ'οσον ειναι και οι 2 ομοιοι και συνεργαστηκαν αψογα.
> Aφου τους αφησα για ωρα να δουλεψουν, ειχαν ιδια θερμοκρασια και οι 2 (χλιαρη)
> πραγμα που δειχνει οτι ο καθ'ενας αναλαβε την ευθυνη που του ανεθεσα! Πετυχημενος ο γαμος!!!(Μηπως απ'το ζευγαρωμα προκυψει και κανενα μωρο μετασχηματιστακι ???)
> Τα Volt εξακολουθουν να ειναι 2Χ15 αλλα τωρα εχω 8 Ampere για να χορταινει ο ενισχυτης.
> POWER TO FORUM ΜΑΣ!



μια τελευτεα παρατιρηση.......
μετα την ανωρθοση το μετρησες ??
μηπως εχεις 1,41%περισωτερη ταση μετα την ανωρθοση ??

----------


## FILMAN

> Τα πραγματα είναι απλά. Πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα. Ο άνθωπος ρώτησε αν μπορεί να συνδέσει  δύο μ/σ παράλληλα. Γίνεται όπως και να τους συνδέσεις, γιατί Η ΕΝΑΛΛΑΣΣΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. Ούτε έχει σημασία η φορά των τυλιγμάτων. Έχω κατασκευάσει ένα τροφοδοτικό ΥΤ και έχω βάλει μ/σ υψηλής  δύο παράλληλα γιατί ο ένας ερχόταν μεγάλος και για να μοιράσω το βάρος στο κουτί. Οι μ/σ όμως είναι ίδιοι 1400 βολτ/500μιλλΑ. Με τους δύο παράλληλα έχω εναλλ. 1400/1Α και με διπλασιασμό πήρα 2Χ1400=2800Χ1,414=..../0,5Α τάση χωρίς φορτίο



Τι λες ρε φίλε; Στη μια περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώνεις μια πηγή 0V ενώ στην άλλη βραχυκυκλώνεις μια πηγή 2800V! Πλάκα μας κάνεις;

----------


## FILMAN

> Όλοι ξέρουν ότι αν συνδέσεις μία φορτισμένη και μία άδεια μπαταρία μαζί, η πρώτη θα αρχίσει να «φορτίζει» την δεύτερη.
> 
>   Το θέμα για εμένα που θέλω να κάνω το εξής:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22208
> 
>   είναι τι «πρόβλημα» θα έχει το κύκλωμα από ρεύματα μεταξύ των δύο μετ/στων λόγο των μικρό-διαφορών τους. Και τελικά πόση είναι αυτή η διαφορά (μεταξύ δύο ίδιων μετ/στών από το ράφι) και τι επιπτώσεις έχει αυτό την κατανάλωση και γενική συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος?



Εδώ οι δυο γέφυρες είναι περιττές αφού οι μ/ς μπορούν πολύ απλά να συνδεθούν σε σειρά.

----------


## -nikos-

αν συνδεσουμε δυο μετασχηματιστες που τροφωδοτουνται απο
μια πηγη αποτι φενετε δεν εχουν και πολλα ''σκαμπανεβασματα''
αν ομως συνδεσουμε δυο ιδιους μετασχηματιστες που τροφωδοτουνται 
απο διαφωρετικες πηγες τοτε τι γινεται ??

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> αν συνδεσουμε δυο μετασχηματιστες που τροφωδοτουνται απο
> μια πηγη αποτι φενετε δεν εχουν και πολλα ''σκαμπανεβασματα''
> αν ομως συνδεσουμε δυο ιδιους μετασχηματιστες που τροφωδοτουνται 
> απο διαφωρετικες πηγες τοτε τι γινεται ??



Ακόμη και βραχυκύκλωμα!.
Λέμε ότι δυο Μ/Σ είναι παραλληλισμένοι αν  τα πρωτ παίρνουν από το αυτό δίκτυο, και τα δευτ δίνουν στο αυτό δίκτυο, άλλες παραλλαγές είναι: << έτσι και αλλιώς, γιουβέτσι κοκορετσι>>

----------


## selectronic

> Εδώ οι δυο γέφυρες είναι περιττές αφού οι μ/ς μπορούν πολύ απλά να συνδεθούν σε σειρά.



  FILMAN δεν έχεις άδικο (ως συνήθως), γίνεται μια χαρά και έτσι,
fil1.JPG

  Έλα όμως που το πλακετάκι με τις διόδους που θα τροφοδοτήσουν την συσκευή υπάρχει ήδη
fil2.JPG

  Και το κύκλωμα που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής είναι αυτό
fil3.JPG



Επίσης να πω κι εγώ ότι δεν γίνεται να βάλεις τα δευτερεύοντα των μετ/στων παράλληλα όπως θες, πρέπει να είναι σε ίδια φάση.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το κάνει έτσι... Εκτός αν το έκανε ώστε να μπορεί να πάρει είτε συμμετρική τάση (συνδέοντας εν σειρά), είτε μονή (συνδέοντας παράλληλα). Αν χρειάζεσαι μόνο συμμετρική μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που έδειξες στην πρώτη εικόνα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Τα πραγματα είναι απλά. Πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα. Ο άνθωπος ρώτησε αν μπορεί να συνδέσει  δύο μ/σ παράλληλα. Γίνεται όπως και να τους συνδέσεις, γιατί Η ΕΝΑΛΛΑΣΣΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. Ούτε έχει σημασία η φορά των τυλιγμάτων. Έχω κατασκευάσει ένα τροφοδοτικό ΥΤ και έχω βάλει μ/σ υψηλής  δύο παράλληλα γιατί ο ένας ερχόταν μεγάλος και για να μοιράσω το βάρος στο κουτί. Οι μ/σ όμως είναι ίδιοι 1400 βολτ/500μιλλΑ. Με τους δύο παράλληλα έχω εναλλ. 1400/1Α και με διπλασιασμό πήρα 2Χ1400=2800Χ1,414=..../0,5Α τάση χωρίς φορτίο



.<<  Γίνεται όπως και να τους συνδέσεις, γιατί Η ΕΝΑΛΛΑΣΣΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.>>
Και πολικότητα έχει, και μερικά ως αρκετά άλλα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Ακόμη και βραχυκύκλωμα!.
> Λέμε ότι δυο Μ/Σ είναι παραλληλισμένοι αν τα πρωτ παίρνουν από το αυτό δίκτυο, και τα δευτ δίνουν στο αυτό δίκτυο, άλλες παραλλαγές είναι: << έτσι και αλλιώς, γιουβέτσι κοκορετσι>>



μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε δυο διαφωρετικες πηγες πριν ενα μετασχηματιστη ??
π.χ, δυο γεννητριες στα 220,τι θα συμβει τοτε ??

----------


## selectronic

Σε gainclone θα δώσει συμμετρικό DC, μάλλον περίπου +-30V.

  Δεν μου πάει να πετάξω τις πλακέτες με τις 8xMUR860 και να βάλω μία γέφυρα… Όχι ότι θα κερδίσω κάτι, απλώς έχω τις πλακέτες και τις διόδους.

edit:
  Οι οδηγίες του κιτ είναι εδώ αν θες να δεις όλο το κύκλωμα : http://www.audiosector.com/nigc_kit-users_guide.pdf

----------


## spiroscfu

> Θα κάνω μια <φωναχτή> σκέψη ελπίζω να είναι και σωστή για να αποδειχτούν τα γραφόμενα μου.
> Ας  πούμε πως έχουμε δύο ίδιους μ/σ 24V/5A που η διαφορά τους είναι 50mV *ή  κάποια mW* (μικρότερη ένταση) και τους συνδέσουμε παράλληλα.
> Τότε  χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο θα έχουμε μια κατανάλωση που θα είναι η διαφορά  τάσης των δύο τυλιγμάτων (24-23,95=50mV) προς την αντίσταση του αγωγού  που τα συνδέει (ας πούμε 10mΩ) δηλ. 
> 
> Αν είναι λάθος μην βαράτε, πέστε μου γιατί.



Μια παρατήρησει που μου ξέφυγε, στα κάποια mW που γράφω είναι με φορτίο στην έξοδο και ο μ/σ να δίνει τα μέγιστα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε δυο διαφωρετικες πηγες πριν ενα μετασχηματιστη ??
> π.χ, δυο γεννητριες στα 220,τι θα συμβει τοτε ??



<< μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε δυο διαφωρετικες πηγες πριν από ενα μετασχηματιστη ?? π.χ, δυο γεννητριες στα 220>>

Μπορούνε όπως και κάθε φορτίο, αλλά κάνοντας αυτό οι γεννήτριες θα παραλληλιστούν, και για τον παραλληλισμό πρέπει να υπάρχουν 4-5 συνθήκες. 
<<τι θα συμβει τοτε ?? >>
Αν υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες παραλληλισμού, τίποτα.

----------


## JOUN

> << μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε δυο διαφωρετικες πηγες πριν από ενα μετασχηματιστη ?? π.χ, δυο γεννητριες στα 220>>
> 
> Μπορούνε όπως και κάθε φορτίο, αλλά κάνοντας αυτό οι γεννήτριες θα παραλληλιστούν, και για τον παραλληλισμό πρέπει να υπάρχουν 4-5 συνθήκες. 
> <<τι θα συμβει τοτε ?? >>
> Αν υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες παραλληλισμού, τίποτα.



Πολυ σωστα, η ΔΕΗ το κανει εδω και δεκαετιες..

----------


## -nikos-

> << μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε δυο διαφωρετικες πηγες πριν από ενα μετασχηματιστη ?? π.χ, δυο γεννητριες στα 220>>
> 
> Μπορούνε όπως και κάθε φορτίο, αλλά κάνοντας αυτό οι γεννήτριες θα παραλληλιστούν, και για τον παραλληλισμό πρέπει να υπάρχουν 4-5 συνθήκες. 
> <<τι θα συμβει τοτε ?? >>
> Αν υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες παραλληλισμού, τίποτα.



οι συνθηκες παραλληλισμου ειναι
1-η συχνωτητα 
2-το ιδιο βολταζ
3-κοινη ταση+ουδτερο[πολικοτητα]
4-ιδια δυναμικοτητα αποδωσης σε αμπερ.
οπωτε αν συνδεσουμε περνωντας υποψην τα παραπανω δυο ινβερτερ στην εξωδο τους
[στα 220ν]που θα ειναι πανομια στα χαρακτιριστικα αλλα και 
στην ισοδο τους απο την ιδια μπαταρια τοτε θα εχουμε το ιδιο βολταζ αλλα το διπλασιο δυναμικο 
απο οτι θα απεδιδε το ενα μονο του, 
η θα ειχαμε καποιο προβλημα σε συχνωτητα η σε αριθμο βολταζ ???
[ :Confused1: κοιτα κατι αποριες που εχω ο ανθρωπος]

----------


## itta-vitta

Δε λέω, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά δε νομίζω. Θα με κάνετε να ανεβαίνω πατάρια (γέρος άνθωπος) και να ψάχνω παλιές κούτες. Κάτι βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο. 

http://yourelectrichome.blogspot.com...ansformer.html

http://solderman.dapj.com/2005/09/tr...-parallel.html

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-...875-amp-2.html

http://machine-lab.blogspot.com/2010...-parallel.html

Να μην αραδειάζω ιστοσελίδες, δώστε αναζήτηση "transformer conection" ή "parallel tranformer conection"

----------


## spiroscfu

Επειδής είσαι και γερός (όχι γέρος) άνθρωπος, διάβασε καλύτερα το τελευταίο link που έβαλες και θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες.  
http://machine-lab.blogspot.com/2010...-parallel.html

----------


## itta-vitta

Είμαι και από τα δύο. Μισό αιώνα σε ηλικία.
Το έχω διαβάσει. Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς να προσέξω. Η απάντηση στον φίλο που άνοιξε τη συζήτηση είναι στα δύο πρώτα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ρε παιδιά θα με τρελλάνετε. Δέκα σελίδες συζήτηση για να δώσουμε μία απάντηση. Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο για το οποίο μίλησα. Ένας απλός διπλασιασμός. Δουλέυει άψογα. Είναι περίληψη του σχεδίου, εννοείται ότι οι δίοδοι είναι περισσότεροι εν σειρά, όπως οι ηλεκ/κοί και οι αντιστ. bleed. Η συνδεσμολογία των μ/σ είναι έτσι. Θα ανοίξω το κουτί του τροφοδοτικού και θα το sxedio (600 x 349).jpgβγάλω φωτογραφίες. Οι συνδεσμολογίες φαίνονται καθαρά. Τι άλλο να πω. (Διόρθωση: Οι μ/σ είναι 1400 βολτ/500 μιλλΑ ο καθένας).

----------


## itta-vitta

> Γεια χαρα σε ολα τα παιδια. Εχω εναν ενισχυτη που δουλευει στα 2Χ15 volt AC πριν την ανορθωση. ο κατασκευαστης προτεινει 2Χ15 AC 8 ampere.Eγω εχω 2 Μετασχηματιστες 2Χ15 των 4 ampere, αν τους βαλω παραλληλα λογικα θα εχω 2Χ15 - 8 ampere. Ειναι ασφαλες να το κανω?(Δεν εχει τυχει να το ξανακανω, αλλα παντα υπαρχει η πρωτη φορα) Ευχαριστω για τoν πληροφοριοδοτη που θα με κατατοπησει.



-----------------
Αυτό ρωτάει αν μπορεί να κάνει ο άνθρωπος. Καν'το ρε φίλε, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## kpap

> Το έχω διαβάσει. Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς να προσέξω. Η απάντηση στον φίλο που άνοιξε τη συζήτηση είναι στα δύο πρώτα.



Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί να διαβάσεις αυτό: "2. The windings to be paralleled must have identical polarities.".
Και πιο κάτω "Very large short-circuit currents can be developed if these rules are not followed. In fact, transformers, circuit breakers and associated circuitry can be severely damaged, or may even explode, if these short-circuit currents are large enough." ..

----------

spiroscfu (27-07-11)

----------


## itta-vitta

Μετάφραση: Οι περιελίξεις για να παραλληλιστούν πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια πολικότητα. Πολύ μεγάλα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν εάν δεν ακολουθούνται οι κανόνες αυτοί. Στην πραγματικότητα, μετασχηματιστές, διακόπτες και συναφή κυκλώματα μπορεί να υποστούν σοβαρή βλάβη, ή μπορεί ακόμη και να εκραγούν, αν αυτά τα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης είναι αρκετά μεγάλα.

Τα έχω συνδέσει και αλλιώς. Δούλεψε η συνδεσμολογία, όχι για πολλή ώρα. Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι. Τελικά τα σύνδεσα έτσι ώστε να είναι οι επαφές της ίδιας φοράς μαζί (αυτή που βγαίνει από μέσα από το τύλιγμα είναι η αρχή), γιατί από πλευράς εμπειρίας το θεώρησα πιο σωστό. Άλλωστε και το εν λόγω κείμενο λέει ότι "μπορεί" να συμβεί, που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και να μη συμβεί, όπως γράφουν και τα πακέτα των τσιγάρων οτι "το κάπνιαμα μπορεί να σκοτώσει" μπορεί όμως και να μη σκοτώσει, δεν είναι σίγουρο τίποτε από τα δύο. Πάντως σίγουρα η παραλληλη σύνδεση μ/σ μπορεί να γίνει και θα είναι ασφαλής με τον τρόπο που είπαμε.
Κάποιοι απέριψαν εντελώς αυτό τον τρόπο συνδεσμολογίας.

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι ότι σε δοκιμές για να βάλω 2 μετ/στες παράλληλα σε μία γέφυρα, όταν (υπό τάση) με τον ένα μετ/στη στη γέφυρα πήγαινα να βάλω τον άλλο «ανάποδα», έβγαζε σπίθα το καλώδιο…

  Θα κάνω και δοκιμές μάλλον το ΣΚ και θα το ξαναδώ το θέμα πάντως.

----------


## selectronic

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι, αν η έξοδος του μετ/στη είναι έτσι
sinewave.gif 

*Αν* γίνεται να συνδέσεις δύο με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες, πως θα είναι η έξοδος, έτσι ???
sinewave2.GIF

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι φυσικά 180 μοίρες είπαμε, θα έχουμε ένα ωραίο 0 βραχυκύκλωμα  δηλ.

----------


## kpap

> .. όπως γράφουν και τα πακέτα των τσιγάρων οτι "το κάπνιαμα μπορεί να σκοτώσει" μπορεί όμως και να μη σκοτώσει, δεν είναι σίγουρο τίποτε από τα δύο.



Χωρίς να έχω καμία διάθεση να σου πάω κόντρα, πρέπει (αν και καπνιστής) να πω ότι το κάπνισμα σίγουρα βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία. Γράφουν και αυτό το μήνυμα ενίοτε τα πακέτα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Μετάφραση: Οι περιελίξεις για να παραλληλιστούν πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια πολικότητα. Πολύ μεγάλα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν εάν δεν ακολουθούνται οι κανόνες αυτοί. Στην πραγματικότητα, μετασχηματιστές, διακόπτες και συναφή κυκλώματα μπορεί να υποστούν σοβαρή βλάβη, ή μπορεί ακόμη και να εκραγούν, αν αυτά τα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης είναι αρκετά μεγάλα.
> 
> .



<< Οι περιελίξεις για να παραλληλιστούν πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια πολικότητα. Πολύ μεγάλα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν εάν δεν ακολουθούνται οι κανόνες αυτοί.>>
Για μένα θα ήταν σωστό αν έγραφε έτσι 
Οι περιελίξεις για να παραλληλιστούν πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια πολικότητα. Πολύ μεγάλα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης αν *θα* αναπτυχθούν εάν δεν ακολουθούνται οι *ο* κανόνες *κανόνας* αυτοί *αυτός*

----------

FILMAN (28-07-11)

----------


## selectronic

> Όχι φυσικά 180 μοίρες είπαμε, θα έχουμε ένα ωραίο 0 βραχυκύκλωμα  δηλ.



  Αυτό ήθελα να πω, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια κυματομορφή…

----------


## spiroscfu

Το ξέρω ρε γίαννη.

----------


## selectronic

Αν ήταν έτσι θα ενώναμε και τις τρεις φάσεις στο τριφασικό 220 και θα φτιάχναμε μια… «μεγάλη»!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Αν ήταν έτσι θα ενώναμε και τις τρεις φάσεις στο τριφασικό 220 και θα φτιάχναμε μια… «μεγάλη»!



Γνώμη μου είναι πως από σε μια τριφασική μηχανή μπορούμε με κατάλληλη σύνδεση των τυλιγμάτων να γίνει και αυτό.

----------


## selectronic

Εντάξει, και το σπίτι αν το πιάσεις σαν μία κατανάλωση, με τριφασικό δουλεύει.

  Φαντάσου να έχεις 3 μετ/στες *με διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους* και να θες να τροφοδοτήσεις *μια* αντίσταση.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Εντάξει, και το σπίτι αν το πιάσεις σαν μία κατανάλωση, με τριφασικό δουλεύει.
> 
>   Φαντάσου να έχεις 3 μετ/στες *με διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους* και να θες να τροφοδοτήσεις *μια* αντίσταση.



Και  αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνεται  σ΄αυτά που έγραψα.

----------


## selectronic

Θές να μου πει πως θα συνδέσεις μία αντίσταση 15KW σε 3x35A?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Θές να μου πει πως θα συνδέσεις μία αντίσταση 15KW σε 3x35A?



Όχι, απάντησα στα δικά σου 1)  << Αν ήταν έτσι θα ενώναμε και τις τρεις φάσεις στο τριφασικό 220 και θα φτιάχναμε μια… «μεγάλη >> και 2) <<Φαντάσου να έχεις 3 μετ/στες *με διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους* και να θες να τροφοδοτήσεις*μια* αντίσταση.>>

----------


## selectronic

> Γνώμη μου είναι πως από σε μια τριφασική μηχανή μπορούμε με κατάλληλη σύνδεση των τυλιγμάτων να γίνει και αυτό.



  Ίσως δεν κατάλαβα εγώ καλά. Τι εννοείς με το παραπάνω?

----------


## -nikos-

> οι συνθηκες παραλληλισμου ειναι
> 1-η συχνωτητα 
> 2-το ιδιο βολταζ
> 3-κοινη ταση+ουδτερο[πολικοτητα]
> 4-ιδια δυναμικοτητα αποδωσης σε αμπερ.
> οπωτε αν συνδεσουμε περνωντας υποψην τα παραπανω δυο ινβερτερ στην εξωδο τους
> [στα 220ν]που θα ειναι πανομια στα χαρακτιριστικα αλλα και 
> στην ισοδο τους απο την ιδια μπαταρια τοτε θα εχουμε το ιδιο βολταζ αλλα το διπλασιο δυναμικο 
> απο οτι θα απεδιδε το ενα μονο του, 
> ...



[ :Confused1: κοιτα κατι αποριες που εχω ο ανθρωπος και ποιος θα μου τις λισει]

----------


## Ηλιας Α

<<Γνώμη μου είναι πως από σε μια τριφασική μηχανή μπορούμε με κατάλληλη σύνδεση των τυλιγμάτων να γίνει και αυτό.>>

Είναι απάντηση σ΄αυτό το μήνυμα σου

<< Αρχικό μήνυμα από *selectronic* [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME~1/user/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG]
_Αν ήταν έτσι θα ενώναμε και τις τρεις φάσεις στο τριφασικό 220 και θα φτιάχναμε μια… «μεγάλη»!>>_

Και αν βεβαίως εννοείς  _«μεγάλη»! σε τάση, που μάλλον αυτό εννοείς αφού κάπου μέσα έχεις και ένα αδιάστατο<< 220 >>
Έχει γίνει και κουβέντα για το << «μεγάλη»! σε τάση >>  – χωρίς να ολοκληρωθεί – εδώ.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=57705&page=11_

----------


## selectronic

Το «μεγάλη» το είπα γενικά, όχι αναγκαία για τάση ή ρεύμα (αν και προς το ρεύμα πήγαινε). Απλώς για να πω ότι δεν μπορείς να τις «παραλληλίσεις» μεταξύ τους.

  Την τάση δικτύου την αναφέρω πάντα ως «220», μου έχει κολλήσει... Εντάξει τώρα, μπορεί να είναι και 230V


  Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως είναι απάντηση πάλι… Ξαναλέω ίσως να μην τα παίρνω κι εγώ με την πρώτη :Unsure: 

  Σε μία «τριφασική μηχανή» δεν υπάρχει αυτή και η άλλη σύνδεση. Μία σύνδεση υπάρχει (ή τέλος πάντων αν υποθέσουμε ότι το μοτέρ συνδέετε σε τρίγωνο, αυτή είναι η σύνδεση και τέλειωσε). Αλλά δεν μιλάμε για τριφασική μηχανή, αυτή είναι σχεδιασμένη να δουλεύει με 3Φ ρεύμα.

  Φιλικά πάντα…

  Άσε που νομίζω ότι όλο και ξεφεύγουμε, γιατί πήγαμε στο 3Φ?

  Δεν λέμε για δύο ίδιες εξόδους μετ/στη και σύνδεση συμφασικά ή όχι (και τι θα παίξει στην περίπτωση «όχι»)…

----------


## selectronic

> [κοιτα κατι αποριες που εχω ο ανθρωπος και ποιος θα μου τις λισει]



  Νίκο θα ήθελα, αλλά δεν έχω τα φόντα… :Sad:

----------

-nikos- (28-07-11)

----------


## KOKAR

> Kωστα φανταζομαι οτι ουτε ανατιναχτηκε τιποτε ουτε καηκε κανενας ενισχυτης ετσι; Εχει ποσα μυνηματα που λεω οτι φαγαμε τα χρονια μας στην σχολη(τροπος του λεγειν)  με τον παραλληλισμο μετασχηματιστων αλλα τιποτα..



ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει εδώ και 6 μήνες σε καθημερινή βάση χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## selectronic

> Γιαννη δεν ειναι διοδοι, η κατευθυνση των ρευματων ειναι..



  JOUN ευχαριστώ, σήμερα το είδα το μήνυμα αυτό (και δεν βλέπω την τύφλα μου στα pdf, και τώρα και στο forum :Angry: ).

----------


## Ηλιας Α

<< Άσε που νομίζω ότι όλο και ξεφεύγουμε, γιατί πήγαμε στο 3Φ? >>
<< γιατί πήγαμε στο 3Φ?>>
Πήγαμε για αυτό
<< _Αν ήταν έτσι θα ενώναμε και τις τρεις φάσεις στο τριφασικό 220 και θα φτιάχναμε μια… «μεγάλη»!>>….<<_ _στο τριφασικό 220>>_

Αν νομίζεις ότι << ξεφεύγουμε>> διαγράφω αυτά που έγραψα και μένουν (αναγκαστικά )τελείες

----------


## selectronic

Όχι βέβαια, να μην διαγράψεις τίποτα! Πως θα κάνουμε κουβέντα αν αναιρούμε τα γραφόμενά μας?

  Δίκιο έχεις, εγώ την ξεκίνησα την «λοξοδρόμηση», άλλα δεν ήθελα να αλλάξω πορεία στο θέμα, απλώς το είπα σαν παρατήρηση, για να πω ότι δεν μπορούμε να συνδέουμε διάφορες τάσεις με διαφορά φάσης σε μία κατανάλωση…

----------


## FILMAN

> οι συνθηκες παραλληλισμου ειναι
> 1-η συχνωτητα 
> 2-το ιδιο βολταζ
> 3-κοινη ταση+ουδτερο[πολικοτητα]
> 4-ιδια δυναμικοτητα αποδωσης σε αμπερ.
> οπωτε αν συνδεσουμε περνωντας υποψην τα παραπανω δυο ινβερτερ στην εξωδο τους
> [στα 220ν]που θα ειναι πανομια στα χαρακτιριστικα αλλα και 
> στην ισοδο τους απο την ιδια μπαταρια τοτε θα εχουμε το ιδιο βολταζ αλλα το διπλασιο δυναμικο 
> απο οτι θα απεδιδε το ενα μονο του, 
> ...



Λάθος, οι συνθήκες παραλληλισμού γενικά είναι:
1) Ακριβώς ίδια φάση (φάση με την έννοια της "γωνίας")
2) Ακριβώς ίδια τάση
Το πρώτο ασφαλώς συνεπάγεται ισότητα στις συχνότητες - δεν έχει νόημα η διαφορά φάσης σε δυο σήματα διαφορετικών συχνοτήτων αφού εκεί η διαφορά φάσης μεταβάλλεται περιοδικά.

Ειδικότερα όσον αφορά τις γεννήτριες AC:

Για να προσθέσουμε μια γεννήτρια στο δίκτυο που τροφοδοτείται ήδη από μια άλλη γεννήτρια, κάνουμε τα παρακάτω:

1) Βάζουμε σε λειτουργία τον κινητήρα της δεύτερης γεννήτριας.
2) Παίζουμε με το γκάζι ώστε να φέρουμε τη συχνότητά της λίγο πιο πάνω από τη συχνότητα της ήδη λειτουργούσας γεννήτριας. Αυτό το κάνουμε κοιτώντας το συγχροσκόπιο. Όσο πιο πολύ πλησιάζουμε τη συχνότητα της άλλης γεννήτριας τόσο πιο αργά περιστρέφεται ο δείκτης του συγχροσκόπιου. Πρέπει λοιπόν να έχουμε το γκάζι σε τέτοια θέση ώστε το συγχροσκόπιο να γυρνάει δεξιόστροφα με μικρή ταχύτητα.
3) Περιμένουμε ο δείκτης του συγχροσκόπιου να φτάσει στο 0. Τότε αμέσως σηκώνουμε τον διακόπτη παραλληλισμού.
4) Ανοίγουμε λίγο ακόμα το γκάζι αν χρειάζεται.

Προφανώς δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο αν αντί για γεννήτριες έχουμε inverter διότι στις γεννήτριες η συχνότητα μπορεί να αλλάξει με τη σύνδεσή τους στο δίκτυο (η ταχύτητα περιστροφής προσαρμόζεται στη συχνότητα του δικτύου), ενώ στα inverter εξαρτάται από τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας του εσωτερικού ταλαντωτή.

----------

kaptenlouna (28-07-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε παιδιά θα με τρελλάνετε. Δέκα σελίδες συζήτηση για να δώσουμε μία απάντηση. Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο για το οποίο μίλησα. Ένας απλός διπλασιασμός. Δουλέυει άψογα. Είναι περίληψη του σχεδίου, εννοείται ότι οι δίοδοι είναι περισσότεροι εν σειρά, όπως οι ηλεκ/κοί και οι αντιστ. bleed. Η συνδεσμολογία των μ/σ είναι έτσι. Θα ανοίξω το κουτί του τροφοδοτικού και θα το Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22249βγάλω φωτογραφίες. Οι συνδεσμολογίες φαίνονται καθαρά. Τι άλλο να πω. (Διόρθωση: Οι μ/σ είναι 1400 βολτ/500 μιλλΑ ο καθένας).



Σου έβαλα αριθμούς στα άκρα των μ/ς. Αν αντιστρέψεις μεταξύ τους τα 1 - 2,* ή* τα 3 - 4, *ή* τα 5 - 6, *ή* τα 7 - 8, θα γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα. Απλώς εσύ *έτυχε* να τα βάλεις σωστά. Οι πιθανότητες είναι ακριβώς 50 - 50.

----------


## FILMAN

Ηλία προφανώς ο Γιάννης εννοεί (και έχει δίκιο) ότι δεν μπορείς σε ένα τριφασικό πίνακα π.χ. 3 Χ 35Α να παραλληλίσεις τις 3 φάσεις R, S και T για να έχεις τελικά μια παροχή 1 Χ 105Α. Διότι αν το επιχειρήσεις, κάνεις ένα βραχυκύκλωμα υπό τάση 380V. Παρόμοια, ενώνοντας λάθος τα δευτερεύοντα δυο ίδιων μ/ς π.χ. των 12V έκαστος, κάνεις ένα βραχυκύκλωμα υπό τάση 24V (12 + 12). Αντίθετα ενώνοντάς τα σωστά κάνεις ένα βραχυκύκλωμα υπό τάση 0V (12 - 12), οπότε έχεις πετύχει τον παραλληλισμό.

Όσο για τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ με έναν 3Φ μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών είδα ότι, πράγματι, αν έχεις έναν 3Φ μ/ς με πρωτεύοντα 380V ενωμένα κατά Δ στο δίκτυο, και δευτερεύοντα 110V όλα σε σειρά με κατάλληλο τρόπο μπορείς πράγματι να πετύχεις 1Φ έξοδο 220V. Αντιστρέφοντας τα άκρα ενός οποιουδήποτε δευτερεύοντος η έξοδος μηδενίζεται. Αλλά στην περίπτωση που παίρνεις 220V το φορτίο που βάζεις εκεί μάλλον δεν πρέπει να ισοκατανέμεται στις 3 φάσεις - αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να το υπολογίσω.

----------


## -nikos-

thanks Φιλιππε για την απαντιση
οπωτε στα ινβερτερ εχουμε προβλημα συχνωτητας.,....
θα ειχε ενδιαφερον μια τετεια τροποποιηση.[ριθμησης του ενως ταλαντωτη]
ινβερτερ αρχη λιτ&#95.jpgμε την χρηση ενως μεταβλητου πυκνωτη ισως,,,,,,,,,

----------


## spiroscfu

> Λάθος, οι συνθήκες παραλληλισμού γενικά είναι:
> 1) Ακριβώς ίδια φάση (φάση με την έννοια της "γωνίας")
> 2) Ακριβώς ίδια τάση



3. Ακριβώς η ίδια ένταση.
(τι να το κάνουμε εάν είναι οι τάσεις πανομοιότυπες αλλά όχι οι εντάσεις)

----------


## FILMAN

> thanks Φιλιππε για την απαντιση
> οπωτε στα ινβερτερ εχουμε προβλημα συχνωτητας.,....
> θα ειχε ενδιαφερον μια τετεια τροποποιηση.[ριθμησης του ενως ταλαντωτη]
> ινβερτερ αρχη λιτ&#95.jpgμε την χρηση ενως μεταβλητου πυκνωτη ισως,,,,,,,,,



Έχασες. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η έξοδος του ενός inverter είναι 50.0000000000Hz ακριβώς, και του άλλου μετά από ρύθμιση είναι 50.0000000001Hz (αλήθεια πόση ακρίβεια έχει το καλύτερο συχνόμετρο; ), και ότι δεν παρουσιάζεται καμία μεταβολή ούτε με το χρόνο ούτε με τη θερμοκρασία (αδύνατον). Αν σε μια δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή η διαφορά φάσεως είναι 0, τότε λόγω αυτής της απειροελάχιστης διαφοράς συχνότητας του 0.0000000001Hz μετά από μερικές ώρες / μέρες η διαφορά φάσης θα έχει γίνει τέτοια που οι έξοδοι των δυο inverter δεν θα είναι πια εν φάσει, οπότε θα έχουμε ουσιαστική βραχυκύκλωση της εξόδου του καθενός μέσω του άλλου.

----------

kaptenlouna (28-07-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> 3. Ακριβώς η ίδια ένταση.
> (τι να το κάνουμε εάν είναι οι τάσεις πανομοιότυπες αλλά όχι οι εντάσεις)



Όχι βέβαια, η μια γεννήτρια μπορεί κάλλιστα να δίνει π.χ. 10Α στο φορτίο ενώ η άλλη να δίνει π.χ. 20Α.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αναφερόμουν σε μ/σ οι γεννήτριες δεν είναι δουλεία μου, αν και δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι σε μ/ς καλό είναι να είναι της αυτής ισχύος.

----------


## -nikos-

> Έχασες. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η έξοδος του ενός inverter είναι 50.0000000000Hz ακριβώς, και του άλλου μετά από ρύθμιση είναι 50.0000000001Hz (αλήθεια πόση ακρίβεια έχει το καλύτερο συχνόμετρο; ), και ότι δεν παρουσιάζεται καμία μεταβολή ούτε με το χρόνο ούτε με τη θερμοκρασία (αδύνατον). Αν σε μια δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή η διαφορά φάσεως είναι 0, τότε λόγω αυτής της απειροελάχιστης διαφοράς συχνότητας του 0.0000000001Hz μετά από μερικές ώρες / μέρες η διαφορά φάσης θα έχει γίνει τέτοια που οι έξοδοι των δυο inverter δεν θα είναι πια εν φάσει, οπότε θα έχουμε ουσιαστική βραχυκύκλωση της εξόδου του καθενός μέσω του άλλου.



σωστα!!!!
thanks και παλι.
υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να αναβαθμιστει σε watt το σχεδιακι που ανεβασα ??

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Λάθος, οι συνθήκες παραλληλισμού γενικά είναι:
> 1) Ακριβώς ίδια φάση (φάση με την έννοια της "γωνίας")
> 2) Ακριβώς ίδια τάση
> Το πρώτο ασφαλώς συνεπάγεται ισότητα στις συχνότητες - δεν έχει νόημα η διαφορά φάσης σε δυο σήματα διαφορετικών συχνοτήτων αφού εκεί η διαφορά φάσης μεταβάλλεται περιοδικά.
> 
> Ειδικότερα όσον αφορά τις γεννήτριες AC:
> 
> Για να προσθέσουμε μια γεννήτρια στο δίκτυο που τροφοδοτείται ήδη από μια άλλη γεννήτρια, κάνουμε τα παρακάτω:
> 
> ...



Αυτά με μια έλλειψη (*) είναι η ενέργειες που κάνομε για να παραλληλίσομε (μια γεννήτρα με χρήση συγχροσκοπίου ), που στο παρελθόν την είχαμε παραλληλίσει, οι γεννήτριες στον παρθενικό  παραλληλισμό, είναι σαν τις γυναίκες που θέλουν ιδιαίτερη συμπεριφορά προκειμένου να τους γίνει διάτρηση του παρθενικού << ιμάντα >> όπως λένε μερικοί.
Και δεν μπορούμε να πούμε πως είναι όλες οι συνθήκες παραλληλισμού

 (*) πολλές φορές ο δείκτης μένει << καρφωμένος >> στις Χ μοίρες και τότε κάνομε τι;(1)
 (1) Ερώτηση για κοφτερά μαχαίρια, και ή απάντηση θα είναι να υπάρχει και μία ακόμη προϋπόθεση από αυτές η (αυτή) που λείπουν

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ναι σε μ/ς καλό είναι να είναι της αυτής ισχύος.




Αν δεν είναι της αυτής ισχύος οπότε το << καλό >> θα γίνει κακό επιλέγοντας Μ/Σ μα κατάλληλη τάση βραχ/σης ελαχιστοποιούμε το <<κακό >>

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> απλώς το είπα σαν παρατήρηση, για να πω ότι δεν μπορούμε να συνδέουμε διάφορες τάσεις με διαφορά φάσης σε μία κατανάλωση…



<<για να πω ότι δεν μπορούμε να συνδέουμε διάφορες τάσεις με διαφορά φάσης σε μία κατανάλωση…>>
Έγινε μπέρδεμα, ίσως να μην διατύπωσες καλά αυτό που σκεπτόσουν, αυτά που σκεπτόσουν μάλλον είναι κάπως έτσι:  

<< για να πω ότι δεν μπορούμε να συνδέουμε διάφορες τάσεις *παράλληλα
με διαφορά φάσης σε μία κατανάλωση…>>*

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ............ ....................
> 
> Όσο για τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ με έναν 3Φ μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών είδα ότι, πράγματι, αν έχεις έναν 3Φ μ/ς με πρωτεύοντα 380V ενωμένα κατά Δ στο δίκτυο, και δευτερεύοντα 110V όλα σε σειρά με κατάλληλο τρόπο μπορείς πράγματι να πετύχεις 1Φ έξοδο 220V. Αντιστρέφοντας τα άκρα ενός οποιουδήποτε δευτερεύοντος η έξοδος μηδενίζεται. Αλλά στην περίπτωση που παίρνεις 220V το φορτίο που βάζεις εκεί μάλλον δεν πρέπει να ισοκατανέμεται στις 3 φάσεις - αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να το υπολογίσω.



<< Όσο για τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ με έναν 3Φ μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο,…>>
Το << τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ>> μπορείς να το πετύχεις εκτός από αυτά << δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά >> και με συνδυασμό δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά + πρωτεύοντα με κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία.
Γιατί πρωτεύοντα με κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία (*)…………; Για να ελαχιστοποίησης αυτό –αν υπάρχει- << φορτίο που βάζεις εκεί μάλλον δεν πρέπει να ισοκατανέμεται ενδεχόμενα η τάση, η ενταση είναι η ιδια στις 3 φάσεις >> αν το πρωτ του Μ/Σ είναι ΖΙΚ-ΖΑΚ.
 <<  μπορείς πράγματι να πετύχεις 1Φ έξοδο 220V Αντιστρέφοντας τα άκρα ενός οποιουδήποτε δευτερεύοντος η έξοδος μηδενίζεται. Αλλά στην περίπτωση που παίρνεις 220V.>>  
Μην κολλάμε στο νούμερο 220V το πώς θα γίνει 220V. Είναι μια άλλη τροφή πνεύματος ίσως όχι τώρα με τις ζέστες αλλά τον χειμώνα με το καλό 
(*) Ας δούμε και αυτό 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57846
δε γράφτηκε τυχαία.

----------


## lepouras

Να πω και εγώ κάτι. 
Καταρχήν στην ΔΕΗ πώς γίνετε ο παραλληλισμός γεννητριών, μονάδων παραγωγής, εισαγωγή ρεύματος κλπ. μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην οικιακή παραγωγή ρεύματος με φωτοβολταϊκά στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ πέφτει, και το παραγόμενο από εμάς που είναι από ινβερτερ και μάλιστα όχι ένα αλλά πολλά παραλληλισμένα.

Δεύτερον πιστεύω ότι ο παραλληλισμός του δικτύου με ινβερτερ είναι πιο εύκολος διοτι αντί να βάλουμε στο κύκλωμα  και να προσπαθούμε να παράγουμε εμείς τα τέλια 50hz πιστεύω ότι αν πάρεις σαν χρονισμό την συχνότητα του δικτύου(ή τις γεννήτριας ή του άλλου ινβερτερ) δεν θα σε κρατά πάντα στην ίδια συχνότητα? διότι αν το δίκτυο είναι 49.99999999 ή 45 (πχ λέμε) τότε το ινβερτερ θα ακολουθεί αυτόν τον χρονισμό.(υπόθεση κάνω εσείς σαν ηλεκτρονικοί τα κατέχετε καλύτερα).

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Να πω και εγώ κάτι. 
> 
> 
> τότε το ινβερτερ θα ακολουθεί αυτόν τον χρονισμό.(υπόθεση κάνω εσείς σαν ηλεκτρονικοί τα κατέχετε καλύτερα).



<< υπόθεση κάνω εσείς σαν ηλεκτρονικοί τα κατέχετε καλύτερα) >> 
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός μέτριος ηλεκτροτεχνίτης είμαι, αλλά πιστεύω πως αν περιμένομε << το ινβερτερ θα ακολουθεί αυτόν τον χρονισμό.>> θα γίνει της π……..νας.

----------


## lepouras

Ηλία όταν λέω να ακολουθήσει τον χρονισμό φυσικά δεν εννοώ να είναι ήδη παράλληλη η παροχή και να τροφοδότη αλλά να δει το ινβερτερ την συχνότητα δικτύου να κάνει την ρύθμιση ώστε να έχουν κοινές εξόδους στην συχνότητα και την τάση και μετά να μπει στο παιχνίδι.
 λογικά τα ινβερτερ έχουν μέσα κάποιο κύκλωμα που παράγει την συχνότητα, παλμό για να μπορέσει να βγάλει στην έξοδο την συχνότητα τον 50 χερτζ. οπότε αντί να παλεύει να κάνει αυτό το πράγμα μόνο του και να προσπαθεί να είναι ίδιο με την συχνότητα που θέλει να πέσει στο δίκτυο γιατί να μην εκμεταλλευτεί την υπάρχουσα συχνότητα του δικτύου ώστε να είναι και αυτό ακριβώς στην ίδια συχνότητα αφού αυτήν θα είναι του ίδιου του δικτύου. 
από όσο ξέρω κάπως έτσι δουλεύουν τα ινβερτερ που μπαίνουν για να πουλάς ρεύμα στην ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ηλία όταν λέω να ακολουθήσει τον χρονισμό φυσικά δεν εννοώ να είναι ήδη παράλληλη η παροχή και να τροφοδότη αλλά να δει το ινβερτερ την συχνότητα δικτύου να κάνει την ρύθμιση ώστε να έχουν κοινές εξόδους στην συχνότητα και την τάση και μετά να μπει στο παιχνίδι.
>  λογικά τα ινβερτερ έχουν μέσα κάποιο κύκλωμα που παράγει την συχνότητα, παλμό για να μπορέσει να βγάλει στην έξοδο την συχνότητα τον 50 χερτζ. οπότε αντί να παλεύει να κάνει αυτό το πράγμα μόνο του και να προσπαθεί να είναι ίδιο με την συχνότητα που θέλει να πέσει στο δίκτυο γιατί να μην εκμεταλλευτεί την υπάρχουσα συχνότητα του δικτύου ώστε να είναι και αυτό ακριβώς στην ίδια συχνότητα αφού αυτήν θα είναι του ίδιου του δικτύου.



<< αλλά να δει το ινβερτερ την συχνότητα δικτύου να κάνει την ρύθμιση ώστε να έχουν κοινές εξόδους στην συχνότητα και την τάση και μετά να μπει στο παιχνίδι.>>.
Με την έννοια αυτή << όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία της τάσης του δικτύου, και όχι μόνο της συχνότητας >> ναι
 , αλλά μην ξεχνάς αν <<  αλλά να δει το ινβερτερ την συχνότητα δικτύου *κ.α* να κάνει την ρύθμιση >>
Δει και κάνει τη ρύθμιση (αυτόματη ), εξασφαλίζει τις αναγκαίες συνθήκες  παραλ/σμου.
<< γιατί να μην εκμεταλλευτεί την υπάρχουσα συχνότητα του δικτύου >>
Σ΄όλους τους παρ/σμούς είτε γίνονται αυτόματα, ημιαυτόματα, και  χειροκίνητα εκμεταλλευόμαστε (παίρνομε σαν μπούσουλα >> όλα τα αποραίτητα στοιχεία της τάσης του δικτύου, και όχι μόνο της συχνότητας.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιάννη, ναι, αν τα inverter είναι σε συγχρονισμό μπορείς να τα παραλληλίσεις. Αλλά για να μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό καταλαβαίνεις ότι πρέπει να είναι σχεδιασμένα με αυτό υπόψη.

----------


## lepouras

φυσικά και πρέπει να είναι σχεδιασμένο για αυτό. άλλωστε 13 σελίδες συζήτηση( άσχετα από που ξεκινά και που καταλήγει) αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις δεν συζητάμε?
από τα πιο απλά <<2 Μετασχηματιστές παράλληλα>> μέχρι γεννήτριες και ινβερτερ, προσπαθούμε να αναλυθούν οι προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να υπάρχουν για να είναι εφικτά.

----------


## JOUN

Πιστευω οτι δεν εχετε συγχρονισει ποτε γεννητρια με το δικτυο γιαυτο γραφονται οσα γραφονται..
Απο την στιγμη που η γεννητρια συγχρονιστει μια φορα με το δικτυο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ξεσυγχρονιστει(συμπεριφερεται σαν συγχρονη μηχανη)..Οτι φορτιο και να βαλουμε ακομη και αν ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το ονομαστικο,η γεννητρια δεν ξεσυγχρονιζεται.Απλως τραβαει(το φορτιο) το ρευμα απο  το δικτυο.
Φανταζομαι οτι κατι αναλογο συμβαινει και με το ινβερτερ.Απο την στιγμη που κομπλαρει δεν γινεται να ξεσυγχρονιστει.Υποθετω οτι επισης εχει συμπεριφορα συγχρονης μηχανης.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φανταζομαι οτι κατι αναλογο συμβαινει και με το ινβερτερ.Απο την στιγμη που κομπλαρει δεν γινεται να ξεσυγχρονιστει.Υποθετω οτι επισης εχει συμπεριφορα συγχρονης μηχανης.



Όχι δεν είναι έτσι.

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει.. Επ'αυτου δεν ξερω-δεν επιμενω..

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Πιστευω ο........                  .................μηχανης.



<< Απο την στιγμη που η γεννητρια>>
Για ποιες γεννήτριες μιλάς

<< Απο την στιγμη που η γεννητρια συγχρονιστει μια φορα με το δικτυο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ξεσυγχρονιστει>>
Ναι δε λέω, αλλά μέχρι κάποιο όριο, από κει και πέρα,
μεγάλες προσπάθειες γίνονται από μηχανήματα ή Ανθρώπους, 
μηχανήματα και Ανθρώπους για να παραμείνει συγχρονισμένη.

----------


## -nikos-

> Γιάννη, ναι, αν τα inverter είναι σε συγχρονισμό μπορείς να τα παραλληλίσεις. Αλλά για να μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό καταλαβαίνεις ότι πρέπει να είναι σχεδιασμένα με αυτό υπόψη.



θα μπορουσαν δυο ξεχωριστα κυκλοματα ταλαντωσης να μοιραζωνται τον ιδιο πυκνωτη 
ωστε να κανουν συνχρωνισμενα ταλαντωση ??

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=FILMAN;451648]

...............Όσο για τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ με έναν 3Φ μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών είδα ότι, πράγματι, μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών ………>>
 Άφησέ το κει και μην το πειράζεις να το δει ο φίλος μου, ο εκ Πτολεμαΐδας ορμόμενος.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ενταξει.. Επ'αυτου δεν ξερω-δεν επιμενω..



Κοίτα, αν μια γεννήτρια ενωμένη στο δίκτυο πάει να γυρίσει πιο γρήγορα (αύξηση συχνότητας) θα περάσει τέτοιο ρεύμα που θα τη φρενάρει (μείωση συχνότητας στα επίπεδα του δικτύου). Αυτή είναι η κανονική λειτουργία. Αν πάει να γυρίσει πιο αργά το ρεύμα που θα περάσει θα είναι τέτοιας φοράς που θα την επιταχύνει (μετατρέπεται δηλ. σε κινητήρα). Έτσι θα γυρίσει πιο γρήγορα (αύξηση της συχνότητας ως αυτή του δικτύου). Μάλιστα επειδή μιλάμε για σύγχρονες μηχανές δεν συγχρονίζεται μόνο η ταχύτητα του ρότορα με το δίκτυο, αλλά και η θέση του. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει στα απλά inverter όπου η έξοδος απλώς ακολουθεί τον εσωτερικό ταλαντωτή.

----------


## FILMAN

> θα μπορουσαν δυο ξεχωριστα κυκλοματα ταλαντωσης να μοιραζωνται τον ιδιο πυκνωτη 
> ωστε να κανουν συνχρωνισμενα ταλαντωση ??



Δεν το κάνεις έτσι, φτιάχνεις ένα ταλαντωτή και στέλνεις την έξοδό του σε 2 κυκλώματα.

----------


## FILMAN

[QUOTE=Ηλιας Α;451756]



> ...............Όσο για τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ με έναν 3Φ μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών είδα ότι, πράγματι, μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών ………>>
>  Άφησέ το κει και μην το πειράζεις να το δει ο φίλος μου, ο εκ Πτολεμαΐδας ορμόμενος.



Ποιος, ο Nemmesis; Δεν το πειράζω βρε!

----------


## -nikos-

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *-nikos-*  
θα μπορουσαν δυο ξεχωριστα κυκλοματα ταλαντωσης να μοιραζωνται τον ιδιο πυκνωτη 
ωστε να κανουν συνχρωνισμενα ταλαντωση ??
FILMAN =



Δεν το κάνεις έτσι, φτιάχνεις ένα ταλαντωτή και στέλνεις την έξοδό του σε 2 κυκλώματα. 

-
Θα δουλεψει ομως αυτο που προτινω??
[με τον ιδιο πυκνωτη]
για να μπορουν να αυξιθουν τα watt της εξωδου.

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι ταλαντωτών που άλλοι μπορούν να μοιράζονται τον ίδιο πυκνωτή αλλά οι περισσότεροι όχι. Γι αυτό φτιάχνεις πάντα 1 βαθμίδα ταλάντωσης και από κει και πέρα πηγαίνεις το σήμα του σε όσα κυκλώματα θες.

----------

-nikos- (29-07-11)

----------


## selectronic

> ...Ηλία προφανώς ο Γιάννης εννοεί (και έχει δίκιο) ότι δεν μπορείς σε ένα τριφασικό πίνακα π.χ. 3 Χ 35Α να παραλληλίσεις τις 3 φάσεις R, S και T για να έχεις τελικά μια παροχή 1 Χ 105Α...



  Αν και αργή η απάντησή μου, ο FILMAN έχει δίκιο. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι αν έχεις δύο όμοιες σε τάση και ένταση AC πηγές αλλά με διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους, δεν μπορείς απλώς να τις συνδέσεις παράλληλα ώστε να έχεις την ίδια τάση με την διπλή ένταση. Αν όμως οι πηγές είναι συμφασικές, τότε γίνεται.

  Και ένα σύντομο τέστ:
New Test0.JPG
  Έχουμε δύο ίδιους μετ/στες 230V in / 24-0-24V out 600VA. Για απλότητα κάνουμε πως η μεσαία λήψη δεν υπάρχει και μένουμε με δύο μετ/στες με 48V έξοδο. Ενώνουμε τα πρωτεύοντα παράλληλα και όμοια μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή έτσι
New Test1.JPG
  Και τώρα ενώνουμε τα δευτερεύοντα πρώτα «συμφασικά» και μετά (προσπαθούμε) τα ενώνουμε ανάποδα, δηλαδή με 180 μοίρες διαφορά μεταξύ τους:

----------

FILMAN (01-08-11)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι αν έχεις δύο όμοιες σε τάση και ένταση AC πηγές αλλά με διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους, δεν μπορείς απλώς να τις συνδέσεις παράλληλα ώστε να έχεις την ίδια τάση με την διπλή ένταση.
>  Αν όμως οι πηγές είναι συμφασικές, τότε γίνεται.>>……. << δύο όμοιες σε τάση και ένταση AC πηγές >>



Και εδώ πάλι τα μπερδεύεις, γιατί; Πήρες φόρα και το γενίκευσες, αναφέροντας  << πηγές >> 
Προκειμένου να παραλληλίσεις 2 AC πηγές δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι όμοιες και σε ένταση
Πηγές είναι και γεννήτριες δε μπορείς να παραλληλίσεις μια γεννήτρια 50 Α με μια άλλη 15 Α; όταν όλα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία συνηγορούν για τον παραλληλισμό.

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, μπορείς να παραλληλίσεις δύο ανόμοιες σε ένταση πηγές. Είπα γενικά «πηγές» γιατί τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε δευτερεύοντα μετ/στων και σε γεννήτριες και σε φάσεις του δικτύου και και και….

*Χωρίς να λέω ότι είναι λάθος αυτό που είπες παραπάνω*, *εγώ* πάντως δεν θα έβαζα παράλληλα ένα μετ/στη 24V/500VA με έναν 24V/80VA για να πάρω σύνολο 580VA…

----------


## Ηλιας Α

<< πάντως δεν θα έβαζα παράλληλα ένα μετ/στη 24V/500VA με έναν 24V/80VA για να πάρω σύνολο 580VA…>>
Ίσως έχεις δίκιο –υπό προϋποθέσεις (*) – για Μ/Σ, αλλά μην το γενικεύεις < πηγές>  
 (*) Βλέπε 114 post

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη αφού το άρχισες δεν το συνεχίζεις.
Τι εννοώ:
α. μέτρημα τάσεων από τα δευτερεύων (μόνα τους με ακρίβεια mV).
β. μέτρημα για διαρροή ρεύματος (εάν υπάρχει) όταν είναι παραλληλισμένα.
γ. για μετρήσεις ισχύος θέλουμε φορτίο, άστο αυτό.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Γιάννη αφού το άρχισες δεν το συνεχίζεις.
> Τι εννοώ:
> α. μέτρημα τάσεων από τα δευτερεύων (μόνα τους με ακρίβεια mV).
> β. μέτρημα για διαρροή ρεύματος (εάν υπάρχει) όταν είναι παραλληλισμένα.
> γ. για μετρήσεις ισχύος θέλουμε φορτίο, άστο αυτό.



<< β. μέτρημα για διαρροή ρεύματος (εάν υπάρχει) όταν είναι παραλληλισμένα.>>
Αυτό πως μετριέται;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> » γιατί τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε δευτερεύοντα μετ/στων και σε γεννήτριες και σε φάσεις του δικτύου και και και….



<< Είπα γενικά «πηγές» γιατί τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε δευτερεύοντα μετ/στων και σε γεννήτριες >>
Έχουν γραφτεί αρκετά –όχι τα πάντα- στις 14 σελίδες αυτού του θέματος για παραλληλισμού Μ/Σ και γεννητριών, και συ ακόμη συνεχίζεις να γράφεις αυτά;! 
<< γιατί τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε δευτερεύοντα μετ/στων και σε γεννήτριες >>

----------


## selectronic

> Γιάννη αφού το άρχισες δεν το συνεχίζεις.
> Τι εννοώ:
> α. μέτρημα τάσεων από τα δευτερεύων (μόνα τους με ακρίβεια mV).
> β. μέτρημα για διαρροή ρεύματος (εάν υπάρχει) όταν είναι παραλληλισμένα.
> γ. για μετρήσεις ισχύος θέλουμε φορτίο, άστο αυτό.



  Σπύρο είπα να κάνω ένα τέστ στα γρήγορα. Περιμένω να δώ τι θα κάνω από φορτίο, και μην ξεχνάς ότι εγώ θα μετρήσω για άλλα πράγματα, απλώς είπα ότι αν είναι να βάλω τους μετ/στες στον πάγκο, παίρνω και μία μέτρηση για αυτό το θέμα.

  Επειδή είσαι καλό παιδί όμως ορίστε:
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

  Δεν νομίζω ότι 56mA (σε σύνολο 1200VA) είναι σημαντικό ποσό…

----------


## selectronic

> << Είπα γενικά «πηγές» γιατί τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε δευτερεύοντα μετ/στων και σε γεννήτριες >>
> Έχουν γραφτεί αρκετά –όχι τα πάντα- στις 14 σελίδες αυτού του θέματος για παραλληλισμού Μ/Σ και γεννητριών, και συ ακόμη συνεχίζεις να γράφεις αυτά;! 
> << γιατί τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε δευτερεύοντα μετ/στων και σε γεννήτριες >>



  Γιατί δεν ισχύει? :Huh: 


  Το ίδιο δεν θα γίνει αν πας να βάλεις δύο «σήματα» μαζί που έχουν διαφορά φάσης 180μοίρες μεταξύ τους, είτε είναι από δευτερεύον μετ/στων είτε έξοδος γεννητριών?

  Αν τα «σήματα» δεν έχουν ίδια φάση, δεν μπορούν να μπουν παράλληλα.

  ΥΓ. Μην βγάλεις καπνούς τώρα με το _«σήματα»_ έτσι… :Lol:

----------


## navar

ωραίο σπινθήρα κάνουν όμως τα άτιμα !

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη ο Ηλίας πρέπει λογικά να αναφέρεται για διαφορετικά ρεύματα σε γεννήτριες, και όπως είπε και ο Φίλιππας.




> Κοίτα, αν μια γεννήτρια ενωμένη στο δίκτυο πάει να  γυρίσει πιο γρήγορα (αύξηση συχνότητας) θα περάσει τέτοιο ρεύμα που θα  τη φρενάρει (μείωση συχνότητας στα επίπεδα του δικτύου). Αυτή είναι η  κανονική λειτουργία. Αν πάει να γυρίσει πιο αργά το ρεύμα που θα περάσει  θα είναι τέτοιας φοράς που θα την επιταχύνει (μετατρέπεται δηλ. σε  κινητήρα). Έτσι θα γυρίσει πιο γρήγορα (αύξηση της συχνότητας ως αυτή  του δικτύου). Μάλιστα επειδή μιλάμε για σύγχρονες μηχανές δεν  συγχρονίζεται μόνο η ταχύτητα του ρότορα με το δίκτυο, αλλά και η θέση  του. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει στα απλά inverter όπου η έξοδος απλώς ακολουθεί  τον εσωτερικό ταλαντωτή.



Τώρα για την δοκιμή σου 56mA σίγουρα δεν είναι πολλά αλλά.
Αν είδα καλά οι δυο ίδιοι μ/σ έχουν 100mV διαφορά δηλ. αν το διαιρέσουμε με την αντίσταση του αγωγού που τα συνδέει (εσύ έχεις ψιλά και μακριά καλώδια  <αμπερόμετρο>) 
στην τύχη να πούμε 50mΩ (το καλώδιο) και έτσι έχουμε i=u*r 0,1/0,05=*2A*.
Τα 56mA σίγουρα δεν είναι πολλά αλλά όταν οι συνδέσεις γίνουν σωστά (και ίσως με ποιο μικρό και χοντρό καλώδιο) που επίσης δεν θα υπάρχει η αντίσταση του αμπερόμετρου (μικρή και αυτή αλλά υπολογίσιμη)  τα 2Α τότε δεν είναι καθόλου λίγα.

----------


## selectronic

Σπύρο έχεις δίκιο, 2A είναι πολλά… Αλλά αν το δούμε σε ισχύ?

*Αν*, ξαναλέω αν το υπολογίζω σωστά, 2A  στα 100mV είναι 0,2W! Τίποτα δηλαδή, αμελητέο ποσό (ιδιαιτέρα σε σχέση με τα 1200VA). Είναι έτσι?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Κοίτα .................               ...............................



<<  Έτσι θα γυρίσει πιο γρήγορα (αύξηση της συχνότητας ως αυτή του δικτύου). Μάλιστα επειδή μιλάμε για σύγχρονες μηχανές δεν συγχρονίζεται μόνο η ταχύτητα του ρότορα με το δίκτυο, αλλά και η θέση του.>>…… << αλλά και η θέση του >>.
Συμπληρωματικά θα πω γεννήτριες που δουλεύουν παράλληλα, και όταν η κάθε μία παίρνει *διαφορετική ενεργή* *ισχύ*, τότε και οι θέσεις του ρότορα της κάθε μιας είναι σε *διαφορετική θέση (γωνία)(*)*, από τη θέση των άλλων γεννητριών. Με άλλα λόγια είναι στην ίδια θέση οι ρότορες *μόνο* αν όλες οι γεννήτριες παίρνουν την ίδια ενεργή ισχύ. 

(*) αν το δίκτυο το πάρομε σαν σημείο αναφοράς  δεχόμαστε ότι έχει 0 μοίρες γωνία, τώρα η γωνία του ρότορα της κάθε γεννήτριας συγκρινόμενη μ΄ *αυτή του δικτύου* και όχι των άλλων γεννητριών, δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να *υπερβαίνει* κάποια όρια, γιατί η γεννήτρια αποσυγχονίξετε και γίνεται ………………. ο χαμός στην κυριολεξία*. *

----------


## selectronic

ΟΚ, γράψε λάθος για τις γεννήτριες...

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, ακόμη και με 15mΩ (που είναι ποιο λογικό) βγαίνει 0,1/0,015=6,66Α αλλά σε ισχύ 6,66*0,1=0,66W.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ΟΚ, γράψε λάθος για τις γεννήτριες...



Που γίνεται η συγκόλληση αυτού; αν απευθύνεται σε μένα.

----------


## selectronic

Στο ότι έχεις δίκιο, δεν έπρεπε να συμπεριλάβω τις γεννήτριες στα τελευταία πόστ μου (από το τέστ και μετά συγκεκριμένα), καθώς από ότι φαίνετε μπορούν και «ισιώνουν» την όποια διαφορά φάσης μόνες τους.

  Τι να κάνουμε, όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις! :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

[QUOTE=Ηλιας Α;451756]



> ...............Όσο για τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ με έναν 3Φ μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών είδα ότι, πράγματι, μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και υπολογισμών ………>>
>  Άφησέ το κει και μην το πειράζεις να το δει ο φίλος μου, ο εκ Πτολεμαΐδας ορμόμενος.



στο επιμαχο θεμα που αναφερεσε δεν σου ειχα απαντησει και μου το κρατησες μανιατικο??   η ενσταση μου σε ολα οσα ελεγες τοτε ηταν η *αποδοση* αυτου το μετασχηματιστη.... επαιξε αυτο το λινκ http://www.lcmagnetics.com/?page_id=793 και ελεγες οτι εχει αποδοση οπως ολοι οι μετασχηματιστες... 90-98% και εγω ελεγα οτι εχει λιγοτερη, πολυ λιγοτερη... οπως σου ειπα και σε εκεινο το θεμα δεν θα ψαχτω καλοκαιριατικα να σου δειξω γιατι εχει τετοια αποδοση....  στα πιο επικαιρα τωρα...  πηρες βαση τα λογια του filman για να μου πεις κατι??? λεει σωστα ο filman οτι "Όσο για τη μετατροπή 3Φ σε 1Φ με έναν 3Φ μ/ς και ενωμένα τα δευτερεύοντα  εν σειρά με ένα κατάλληλο τρόπο, κατόπιν μερικών σκέψεων και  υπολογισμών είδα ότι, πράγματι, αν έχεις έναν 3Φ μ/ς με πρωτεύοντα 380V  ενωμένα κατά Δ στο δίκτυο, και δευτερεύοντα 110V όλα σε σειρά με  κατάλληλο τρόπο μπορείς πράγματι να πετύχεις 1Φ έξοδο 220V.  Αντιστρέφοντας τα άκρα ενός οποιουδήποτε δευτερεύοντος η έξοδος  μηδενίζεται." κανε το σχεδιο στο μυαλο σου συγκρινετο με εκεινο του λινκ που δινω πιο πανω... η διαφορα ειναι οτι ο filman βαζει αναποδα το ενα δευτερευον ενω στο link εχουμε αναποδα το ενα πρωτευον...... αληθεια πες μου τι πιστευεις για την αποδοση του μετασχηματιστη του λινκ, και αυτου που περιγραφει ο filman? 
απο την στιγμη ομως που επερνες μισα κομματια απο αυτα που ελεγα και τα εβαζες σαν απαντησεις μου εγω απλα σταματισα να δινω σημασια...  πχ. στο ποστ #54 καπου ελεγα "υπαρχει και τριφασικος μετασχηματιστης με "μονοφασικη" εξοδο που η  αποδοση του να ειναι οση λεει ο Ηλιας ΑΛΛΑ δεν εχει ημιτονοειδεις μορφη η  εξοφος" εσυ πολυ απλα στο ποστ #62 ειπες οτι εγραψα "υπαρχει και τριφασικος μετασχηματιστης με  "μονοφασικη" εξοδο που η αποδοση του να ειναι οση λεει ο Ηλιας" απλα σβηνοντας το κεφαλαια γραμμενο αλλα γιατι δεν το ηθελες...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι, αν η έξοδος του μετ/στη είναι έτσι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22250 
> 
> *Αν* γίνεται να συνδέσεις δύο με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες, πως θα είναι η έξοδος, έτσι ???
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22251



αν τους βαλεις παραλληλα τοτε εχεις κανει ενα μεγαλο βραχυκυκλωμα... αν τα βαλεις σε σειρα εχεις παρει το αθροισμα των τασεων... 
αν η διαφορα φασης ειναι μηδεν και τα συμδεσεις παραλληλα(δεν χρειαζεται να πουμε οτι πρεπει οι τασεις να ειναι ιδιες...)  τοτε εχεις το αθροισμα των "αμπερ" ... αν συνδεσεις σε σειρα (αρχη με αρχη ή τελος με τελος) τοτε στα ακρα θα εχεις ενα μεγαλο μηδενικο

----------


## spiroscfu

Το συμπέρασμα μου μετά από όλες της αναλύσεις στα δυο συγκεκριμένα post, είναι πως όντως μπορεί να υπάρξει μ/σ 3φ σε 1φ αλλά η απόδοση του σίγουρα δεν θα είναι αξιοσημείωτη, αλλά σε μετατροπή από 3φ σε 2φ δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Τις απαντήσεις για τον Παναγιώτη (*Nemmesis* )   -  και  ερωτήσεις προς τον Σπύρο (*spiroscfu* ) θα τις δώσω εδώ,
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=57705&page=13
μιας και ανήκουν σ΄αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## -nikos-

```

[PHP] 


```


[/PHP]η συνδεση του συστιματος των φωτοβολταικων ΠΩΣ συνδεεται στο δικτιο ??
εδω παλι λογικα εχουμε παραληλισμο δυο διαφωρετικων πηγων 
πως συνχρωνιζονται σε θεμα συχνοτητας ??
μηπως τελικα απαξ και συνχρωνιστουν δυο τασεις μετα η μια διωρθονει την αλλη ??
για να υπαρχει επιστροφη στο δικτιο οταν υπαρχει πλεωνασμα φορτιου τι διαφωρα σε μοιρες εχουν
οι δυο τασεις ???

----------


## FILMAN

> (*) αν το δίκτυο το πάρομε σαν σημείο αναφοράς  δεχόμαστε ότι έχει 0 μοίρες γωνία, τώρα η γωνία του ρότορα της κάθε γεννήτριας συγκρινόμενη μ΄ *αυτή του δικτύου* και όχι των άλλων γεννητριών, δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να *υπερβαίνει* κάποια όρια, γιατί η γεννήτρια αποσυγχονίξετε και γίνεται ………………. ο χαμός στην κυριολεξία*. *



Πολύ σωστό.

----------


## FILMAN

> η συνδεση του συστιματος των φωτοβολταικων ΠΩΣ συνδεεται στο δικτιο ??
> 
> (με ειδικά inverter)
> 
> εδω παλι λογικα εχουμε παραληλισμο δυο διαφωρετικων πηγων
> 
> (Ναι)
> 
> πως συνχρωνιζονται σε θεμα συχνοτητας ??
> ...



Εφόσον είναι συνδεμένες παράλληλα είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να έχουν διαφορά φάσης;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Πολύ σωστό.



Θα χρειαζόταν και άλλη μια συμπλήρωση –  μάλλον επεξήγηση στο ίδιο post ;

----------


## -nikos-

Oταν λεμε ειδικα ινβερτερ δηλ η συχνωτητα του δικτιου 
επιρεαζει τον παλμο του ταλαντωτη του ινβερτερ ??
υπαρχει κατι σχετικο σε σχεδιο ??

----------


## FILMAN

> Oταν λεμε ειδικα ινβερτερ δηλ η συχνωτητα του δικτιου 
> επιρεαζει τον παλμο του ταλαντωτη του ινβερτερ ??
> 
> (Περίπου ναι)
> 
> υπαρχει κατι σχετικο σε σχεδιο ??




Από μένα όχι

----------


## -nikos-

> Oταν λεμε ειδικα ινβερτερ δηλ η συχνωτητα του δικτιου 
> επιρεαζει τον παλμο του ταλαντωτη του ινβερτερ ??
> υπαρχει κατι σχετικο σε σχεδιο ??



ξερει κανεις αλλος πως θα μπορουσαμε να επιρεασουμε την 
συχνωτητα μιας τασης ετσι οστε να αυτοσυνχρωνιζεται με μια αλλη διαφωρετικης πηγης ??
μηπως με ενα εξτρα τιλιγμα στον μετασχηματιστη του ινβερτερ η 
με μερικη ανορθωση [μια διοδο και χωρις πυκνωτες-φιλτρα]οστε να μπορει να 
χρησιμοποιηθει ο παλμος μερους της μιας τασης στο κυκλομα ταλαντωσης της αλλης,,,,
εδω ειναι τα δυσκολα,,,,ολες οι ιδεες δεκτες.

----------


## klik

> ξερει κανεις αλλος πως θα μπορουσαμε να επιρεασουμε την 
> συχνωτητα μιας τασης ετσι οστε να αυτοσυνχρωνιζεται με μια αλλη διαφωρετικης πηγης ??
>  ...



Εξαρτάτε πως παράγεις τη συχνότητα στο κύκλωμα που θες να δουλέψει σαν slave. Οι inverter του εμπορίου για σύνδεση με το δίκτυο διανομής, δεν νομίζω να δουλεύουν οτιδήποτε άλλο από PWM συγχρονισμένο με το δίκτυο (ανάγνωση συχνότητας με μετασχηματιστή, οπτοζεύκτη ή άλλο τρόπο).
 Συνεχή επιτήρηση ρεύματος (με παραγόμενη τάση λίγο πάνω από την τάση δικτύου ή με μικρή "προπορία" στη συχνότητα), ώστε να μπορέσουν να "ξεφορτώσουν" την παραγόμενη ισχύ τους.
Δες λίγα ακόμα εδώ: *wiki*

----------

-nikos- (02-08-11)

----------


## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Ηθελα να συνμπληρωσω οτι οι Μ/Σ που παραλληλιζονται πρεπει να εχουν μεχρι 10 τοις 100 διαφορα στο ΡΕΥΜΑ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΣΕΩΣ.

----------


## micalis

Συγνωμη ΤΑΣΗ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΣΕΩΣ

----------


## -nikos-

> ```
> 
> [PHP] 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> [/PHP]η συνδεση του συστιματος των φωτοβολταικων ΠΩΣ συνδεεται στο δικτιο ??
> ...



πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για αυτο το σχηματικο ??
ινβερτερ διασυνδ&#949.jpg
ειναι ενα σχεδιο του 1975 πριν τους μικροεπεξεργαστες που συνχρωνιζουν τα 
ινβερτερ με το δικτιο.......
εκ προτης αποψης φενεται πολλα υποσχωμενο [γροθια στο στομαχι]
τα διοδα ειναι στα 600volts.

----------


## FILMAN

Μ' αρέσει που ενθουσιάζεσαι με ένα κύκλωμα που δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει...

----------


## -nikos-

> Μ' αρέσει που ενθουσιάζεσαι με ένα κύκλωμα που δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει...



εμενα αντιθετα με στεναχωρει που επελεξες αυτη την απαντιση,,,,,,,,
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ?? :Wink: 

βασικα σκευτομαι μια τροποποιηση,,,,,με 10κ αντιστασεις στα gate και μια 100w στην εξω του πυκνωτη.

----------


## Nemmesis

> πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για αυτο το σχηματικο ??
> ινβερτερ διασυνδ&#949.jpg
> ειναι ενα σχεδιο του 1975 πριν τους μικροεπεξεργαστες που συνχρωνιζουν τα 
> ινβερτερ με το δικτιο.......
> εκ προτης αποψης φενεται πολλα υποσχωμενο [γροθια στο στομαχι]
> τα διοδα ειναι στα 600volts.



κατι σε ανορθωση δεν βγαζει? τα "+" και "-" δεν σου φαινονται καπως περιεργα για αυτο που θελεις?

----------


## spiroscfu

Συνεχές μεταβαλλόμενο, κάτι σαν και αυτά χρησιμοποιούν στα HVDC νομίζω.

----------


## -nikos-

> κατι σε ανορθωση δεν βγαζει? τα "+" και "-" δεν σου φαινονται καπως περιεργα για αυτο που θελεις?



Δεν βγαζει αλλα βαζει.

----------


## selectronic

> Δεν βγαζει αλλα βαζει.



  Πως γίνεται αυτό, αφού οι πύλες ελέγχονται από την AC πλευρά, σωστά?

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό νομίζω και εγώ.

Νίκο εννοείς πως θα βάλεις σαν είσοδο 12 ή 24VDC και θα σου βγάλει μια εναλλασσόμενη τάση μεγαλύτερης τιμής (110-220VAC) αν ναι ξέχασε το.

----------


## -nikos-

> Αυτό νομίζω και εγώ.
> 
> Νίκο εννοείς πως θα βάλεις σαν είσοδο 12 ή 24VDC και θα σου βγάλει μια εναλλασσόμενη τάση μεγαλύτερης τιμής (110-220VAC) αν ναι ξέχασε το.



οχι φυσικα δεν ειναι ινβερτερ...
στην πλευρα του εναλασωμενου συνδεεται με το δικτιο και το κυκλομα αποροφα
συνεχες ρευμα απο 2βολτ εως 50βολτ το οποιο απελευθερωνεται στο δικτιο.
η κατω πλευρα μπενει στη φαση και η πανω στον ουδετερο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι μπαίνει εναλλασσόμενο (μιας τιμής) και βγαίνει μεταβαλλόμενο της ίδιας τιμής αλλά με διπλάσια συχνότητα.

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου, το βλέπω σαν μια περίεργη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης, που αντί να περνάει την «σωστή» (+ ή -) ημιπερίοδο του AC μέσα από διόδους, χρησιμοποιεί τις τελευταίες για να δώσει εντολή στα TRIAC ώστε να περάσει μέσα από αυτά η + ή – ημιπερίοδος.

  Μόνο που έτσι μου κάθετε το +- ανάποδα στην έξοδο και δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι κάνει ο πυκνωτής (δεν είναι διακόπτης στο DC?)…


  Σπύρο εννοείς ότι βγάζει πάλι AC?

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη είναι συνεχόμενο αλλά μεταβαλλόμενης τιμής κάτι σαν εναλλασσόμενο αλλά με σταθερή πολικότητα.

----------


## selectronic

Δηλαδή έχεις μόνο την θετική ημιπερίοδο στην έξοδο ε… Σαν πλήρη ανόρθωση (χωρίς εξομάλυνση) ένα πράγμα?

  Και ο «διπλασιασμός συχνότητας» πως γίνεται?

  Α, και ο πυκνωτής στην DC πλευρά τι ρόλο παίζει?

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη νομίζω πως θα έχουμε έξοδο και της δυο ημιπεριόδους του εναλλασσόμενου (σαν γέφυρα ανόρθωσης) για αυτό και τα 100Hz,
τώρα μάλλον χρησιμοποιούν triac γιατί έχουν πολύ μικρή αντίστασή (σχεδόν μηδενική) στο κλείσιμο τους με αποτέλεσμα πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση ισχύος που συνεπάγεται πως μπορούν να διαχειριστούν ποιο μεγάλα ρεύματα, ο πυκνωτής στην έξοδο θα είναι μάλλον σαν συζευκτικός που σε μεγάλες ισχύς δεν νομίζω να τον χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## selectronic

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλεύει «ανάποδα», όπως λέει ο –nikos- ?

  Δηλαδή αν η DC τάση δεξιά είναι μεγαλύτερη από την AC (Vpeak), δεν θα μπορούσε να στέλνει το DC στην αριστερή πλευρά όταν είναι «η σειρά του». Δηλαδή όταν είναι ας πούμε η θετική ημιπερίοδος του AC αριστερά, δίνει στην κατάλληλη δίοδο, το triac άγει και το DC περνάει και «φορτίζει» το AC…

  Μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να δώσεις DC στην θετική ημιπερίοδο που είναι, ε, AC. Δηλαδή 1V,2V..30V,50V..160V…50V,30V…2V,1V

  Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον λέω χαζομάρες, απλώς προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει.

  Αλήθεια από πού είναι το κύκλωμα (το δίνει για inverter)?

----------


## spiroscfu

μπα δεν νομίζω!

Μάλλον οδήγηση dc κινητήρα θα είναι.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλεύει «ανάποδα», όπως λέει ο –nikos- ?
> 
>   Δηλαδή αν η DC τάση δεξιά είναι μεγαλύτερη από την AC (Vpeak), δεν θα μπορούσε να στέλνει το DC στην αριστερή πλευρά όταν είναι «η σειρά του». Δηλαδή όταν είναι ας πούμε η θετική ημιπερίοδος του AC αριστερά, δίνει στην κατάλληλη δίοδο, το triac άγει και το DC περνάει και «φορτίζει» το AC…
> 
>   Μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να δώσεις DC στην θετική ημιπερίοδο που είναι, ε, AC. Δηλαδή 1V,2V..30V,50V..160V…50V,30V…2V,1V
> 
>   Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον λέω χαζομάρες, απλώς προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει.
> 
>   Αλήθεια από πού είναι το κύκλωμα (το δίνει για inverter)?



αυτο που λες εχει μια λογικη ΑΛΛΑ... σκεψου οτι για δωσουμε ρευμα προς το δυκτιο πρεπει η ταση της "μπαταριας" να ειναι μεγαλητερη ωστε να περναει ρευμα απο την "μπαταρια" πρως το δικτυο αν ομως γινει αυτο τοτε πλεον η διοδοι θα ειναι αναποδα πολωμενες παντα με αποτελεσμα να μην αγουν ποτε τα τραϊακ.... και εκτος αυτου υπαρχει και ο πυκνωτης που αμεσως μας κοβει την συνεχομενη ροη ρευματος προς την μια κατευθυνση... αρα το κυκλωμα απλα δεν κανει...

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη αν έχουμε συνδεμένες δυο πηγές ρεύματος (μια εναλλασσόμενη και μια συνεχόμενη) μέσω ενός πυκνωτή δεν θα περάσει ρεύμα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παναγιώτη αν έχουμε συνδεμένες δυο πηγές ρεύματος (μια εναλλασσόμενη και μια συνεχόμενη) μέσω ενός πυκνωτή δεν θα περάσει ρεύμα.



χμμ.. δεν καταλαβα γιατι μου το λες αυτο..

----------


## spiroscfu

> αυτο που λες εχει μια λογικη ΑΛΛΑ... σκεψου οτι για δωσουμε ρευμα προς το δυκτιο πρεπει η ταση της "μπαταριας" να ειναι μεγαλητερη ωστε να περναει ρευμα απο την "μπαταρια" πρως το δικτυο αν ομως γινει αυτο τοτε πλεον η διοδοι θα ειναι αναποδα πολωμενες παντα(θα πολώνονται από την τάση δικτύου) με αποτελεσμα να μην αγουν ποτε τα τραϊακ.... και εκτος αυτου υπαρχει και ο πυκνωτης που αμεσως μας κοβει την συνεχομενη ροη ρευματος προς την μια κατευθυνση(θα μπορούσε να ξεφωρτίζεται από την τάση δικτύου και να φορτίζεται από την μπαταρία) ... αρα το κυκλωμα απλα δεν κανει...(συμφωνώ τα άλλα είναι για να λέμε κάτι)



..........

----------


## Nemmesis

> (θα  πολώνονται από την τάση δικτύου) για να περναει ρευμα απο την μπαταρια προς το δικτυο θα πρεπει η μπαταρια να εχει παντα μεγαλητερη ταση απο το δικτυο... αρα ετσι παντα ειναι αναποδα πολωμενες .... και εκτος αυτου υπαρχει και ο πυκνωτης που αμεσως μας  κοβει την συνεχομενη ροη ρευματος προς την μια κατευθυνση(θα μπορούσε να ξεφωρτίζεται από την τάση δικτύου και να  φορτίζεται από την μπαταρία) συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα αυτο εαν δεν υπηργαν οι διοδι και τα τραϊακ... αρα το κυκλωμα απλα δεν κανει...(συμφωνώ τα άλλα είναι για να λέμε κάτι) ε ναι.. και εγω μαζι σου ειμαι σε αυτο  αφου το κυκλωμα ειναι για αλλο πραγμα



.......... τελειες και εγω για να μου περασει το μνμ  :Very Happy:

----------


## micalis

Νικο πες μας ποιος το εκανε αυτο το σχεδιο να του στειλουμε συνχαρητηρια (ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ)

----------


## -nikos-

> Νικο πες μας ποιος το εκανε αυτο το σχεδιο να του στειλουμε συνχαρητηρια (ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ)



ολος δικος σου,http://www.neo-aerodynamic.com/GridTieInverter.html
για μενα ειναι μαγκας που το ανεβασε στο διαδικτιο ενω εχει κατοχειρωσει πατεντα, θα μπορουσε να το ΧΩΣΕΙ μεσα σε κανενα μικροεπεξεργαστη
και να ψαχνωμαστε ολοι.
th_SANY0138 grid tie inverter..jpg

----------


## selectronic

“DC supply can be anywhere from 3-50V”

  Πως γίνετε ρε παιδιά να δίνει έξοδο (να «φορτίζει», πώς να το πω) το AC 110V με 3V DC ???  :Huh:

----------


## selectronic

> ...αυτο που λες εχει μια λογικη ΑΛΛΑ... σκεψου οτι για δωσουμε ρευμα προς το δυκτιο πρεπει η ταση της "μπαταριας" να ειναι μεγαλητερη ωστε να περναει ρευμα απο την "μπαταρια" πρως το δικτυο...



  Το ξεκαθάρισα αυτό:




> ...Δηλαδή αν η DC τάση δεξιά είναι μεγαλύτερη από την AC (Vpeak)...





  Και αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός στο ποστ, να προσπαθήσω να το ξαναπώ:
  Υπάρχει DC τάση μεγαλύτερη στο δεξιό μέρος του κυκλώματος από την AC στα αριστερά. Όταν στο AC έρθει η θετική ημιπερίοδος, άγει η δίοδος και συνεπώς άγει και το TRIAC. Αφού η DC τάση είναι μεγαλύτερη, το ρεύμα ρέει από το DC προς το AC.

  Όχι ότι βλέπω αυτό το κύκλωμα σωστό ή κατανοώ την λειτουργία του πλήρως…

----------


## -nikos-

ο πυκνωτης [η χωριτικοτητα αυτου] κανει ολη την διαφωρα στην ταχητητα ρωης του συνεχους προς το εναλασωμενο 
κατα τα αλλα αν υπαρχουν εστω και δυο βολτ για να τον φωρτισουν τοτε το κυκλομα κανει αυτο που λεει,,,,,,και ο περιορισμος 
των 50 βολτ ειναι για τα triac , αλλιως μπορει να αυξηθει και αλλο.

----------


## selectronic

Συγνώμη δεν είμαι τέρας γνώσεων, αλλά πως βγαίνουν τα πάνω από 150V (που χρειάζεται για να «φορτίσεις» το AC  110Vrms) από μία μπαταρία 3V και έναν πυκνωτή?

----------


## -nikos-

μα δεν ''ερχεται'' ποτε αντιμετοπο με τα 110 η τα 220 βολτ 
το εναλασωμενο ειναι + ~ 0 ~ + ~ 0 ~ + ~ 0 ~ + ~ 0 και ο πυκνωτης αποφωρτιζεται στο 0 ενω στο + κανει κυκλομα το TRIAC και 
''τραβαει'' το ρευμα του συνεχους.

----------


## selectronic

Για να καταλάβω, ας πούμε ότι έχουμε στα αριστερά το κλασσικό ημίτονο:
Sine-wave-image1.PNG Sine-wave-image2.PNG

  Εγώ ξέρω ότι για να το «φορτίσεις» θα πρέπει να του «δίνεις» ίδιας συχνότητας/φάσης και μεγαλύτερης τάσης ρεύμα, κάπως έτσι δηλαδή:
Sine-wave-image4.PNG 

  Οπότε δεν κατανοώ τι εννοείς και πως δουλεύει το σύστημα (αφού έχουμε πολύ μικρή DC τάση, πχ 5V).
  Σε πια σημεία ας πούμε «φορτίζει» το AC από το DC, λαμβάνοντας και υπόψιν ότι τα TRIAC δεν άγουν αν η αριστερή AC μεριά δεν είναι σε ένα Χ δυναμικό (πχ 10V ή -10V)?
Sine-wave-image3.PNG



  ΥΓ.

  Γράφω για την + πλευρά μόνο έτσι, τα ίδια και για την αρνητική ημιπερίοδο

----------


## micalis

Φιλε Νικο εσυ που το "εμπεδωσες" το κυκλωμα,δεν το κατασκευαζεις κιολας,αλλα καλου κακου κανε και μια ασφαλεια ΖΩΗΣ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα με ελεγχόμενο σκανδαλισμό στα triac (μικροελεγκτής για επιτήρηση της συχνότητας δικτύου) θα πετύχεις βραχυκύκλωμα της μπαταρίας για κάποια μSec προς το δίκτυο και μάλιστα αν θέλεις μόνο στην θετική ημιπερίοδο της τάσης του δικτύου,
τη θα καταφέρεις με αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω.

"Η ιδέα του Μιχάλη για ασφάλεια ζωής μου ακούγεται πολύ καλή"

----------

-nikos- (05-09-11)

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε μη του το χαλάτε του ανθρώπου, μα τι είσαστε εσείς ρεεεε! Νίκο μην ακούς κανένα, προχώρα στην υλοποίηση.

----------


## -nikos-

> Φιλε Νικο εσυ που το "εμπεδωσες" το κυκλωμα,δεν το κατασκευαζεις κιολας,αλλα καλου κακου κανε και μια ασφαλεια ΖΩΗΣ.



εγω θα το φτιαξω και δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα ωστε να χρειαστει ασφαλεια ζωης,με ενα μετασχηματιστη 1προς1 μπορω
να κανω τα πειραματα μου πανω στο κυκλομα,,,,,το ανεβασα μηπως θελει να το φτιαξει και κανενας αλλος.
ενα ευχαριστω στον Σπυρο που μπηκε στον κοπο με τις μοναδικες σοβαρες απαντισεις.

----------


## spyropap

Για να γράψω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου τώρα που τα διάβασα αυτά.
Το θέμα ξέφυγε αρκετά από την αρχική ερώτηση (δεν είναι κακό-συμβαίνει συχνά).

Ο συγχρονισμός φάσης κυκλωμάτων/συσκευών είναι ένα θέμα από μόνο του.
Το πως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος κυκλώματα που σχετίζονται με αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα.

Εάν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να έχει κάποιο όφελος από τον συγχρονισμό φάσης ή άλλη επέμβαση στην τάση κ την συχνότητα του δικτύου είναι δική του θέληση/ιδέα και ας την κάνει πράξη να δει τα αποτελέσματα.

Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που ισχυρίζονται ότι με αυτούς κ άλλους τρόπους μπορούν να έχουν εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας. Εγώ λέω πως μπορεί να γίνει κ να υπάρχει όφελος.
 Αρκεί να ξέρει τι είναι αυτό που θέλει να κάνει και πώς να το κάνει.

----------

